# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Αναπαραγωγή καρδερίνας balcanica 2014

## jk21

Ξεκιναω σημερα την παρουσιαση της φετεινης μου προσπαθειας και καλω ολα τα μελη μας που προσπαθουν το ιδιο με μενα ,να παρουσιασουν την δικια τους ,απο την πρωτη στιγμη ,με οσο μπορουν περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες ,στις καλες και κακες εξελιξεις ,γιατι ολοι ξερουμε οτι και οι δευτερες ειναι πολυ πιθανες ! Εχουμε υποχρεωση ,απεναντι σε νεα παιδια (τους παλιους και αμετανοητους τους εχω γραμμενους ) που προσπαθουμε να πεισουμε να παρατησουν τα ξοβεργα ,τα διχτυα και του καπατζεδες ,να τους παρουσιασουμε την πραγματικη εκτροφη ,πουλιων γεννημενων σε κλουβι ,με τις δυσκολιες της ,τις χαρες και τις λυπες της ,ωστε και αυτα να περασουν στην απεναντι οχθη και να μας ακολουθησουν .Εμπειροι και απειροι ,πρεπει να το κανετε ολοι ! Καλη χρονια και χαμογελο ... θα ερθουν ισως και οι πικρες ,θα ερθουν και οι χαρες ,αλλα οτι και να ερθει ,θα εχουμε << ταξιδεψει >> και αυτο εχει σημασια προς το δρομο για την Ιθακη 

Θα ηθελα πριν απο ολα να ευχαριστησω τον Γιουρκα και τον Σταματη τον smokie που δεν φοβηθηκανε μην << τους πεθανω τα πουλακια >> που μου χαρισανε και δεν δειλιασανε με τις παλιοτερες ατυχιες 

θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω τον Γιαννη τον Τσακο ,τον Ανδρεα τον Σκοκακη και τον Κωστα (oδυσσεα ) για οτι μου εχουν μαθει στο παρελθον και στο παρον με την οποια εμπειρια ειχε ο καθενας 

θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω οσα αλλα παιδια μου ειχαν εμπιστευθει και αλλες  φτερωτες ψυχουλες στο παρελθον 

Ηθελα στην εκτροφη της καρδερινα BALCANICA αλλοι να μπουνε μπροστα στο παρελθον ,οχι γιατι δειλιαζα ,αλλα γιατι για μενα η εκτροφη αυτη ειναι απλα μια εμμεση βοηθεια στη μειωση της αιχμαλωτισης της καρδερινας που ζει στη φυση και γιατι εκει θελω μονο να βλεπω καθε πουλι γεννημενο σε αυτη .Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν εγινε οσο ηθελα και ο καθενας εχει τους δικους του σεβαστους λογους

Ξεκιναω λοιπον και δεν φοβαμαι την προκληση της αποτυχιας ! ποτε δεν τη φοβομουνα 

Τα πουλια ολο το χειμωνα 

με ταραξακο σε ημιωριμη μορφη αρκετα τακτικα και προσφατα καθε μερα ,με αγριοζωχο εδω και λιγες βδομαδες στο φουλ ,με αυγοτροφη σταδιακα αυξανομενη σε πρωτεινη και λιπαρα ,αλλα συνεχομενα ολο το χειμωνα 

με μιγμα σπορων που εχει με σειρα ποσοστων σε σπορους αυτη τη συσταση 

κεχρι  , περιλλα λευκη και καφε  , κανναβουρι ,ραδικι , βρωμη  , ηλιοσπορο ,νιζερ ,καμελινα ,κια ,λιναροσπορο ,σουσαμι  και παπαρουνα 

και με ενισχυση εδω και λιγες εβδομαδες με σπορους condition 


ηρθανε σε καλη διαθεση που αρχισε να φαινεται με το ασπρισμα της μυτης του αρσενικου ,με κινησεις φλερτ προς τη θηλυκια (ταλαντευση της ουρας δεξια και αριστερα και τιτιβισμα ) , με σπρωξιμο βαμβακιου προς αυτη με τα ποδια του για να την σπρωξει σε δημιουργια φωλιας και με ξεκινημα αντιστοιχου τιτιβισματος και κινησεων προσεγγισης πχ κουνημα της ουρας  και απ εκεινη .Δεν ξερω ποιος ειναι ο ενοχος ,αλλα χθες ειχα την τοποθετηση βαμβακιου στη μια φωλια και σημερα και στη δευτερη που υπαρχει εδω και καποιες εβδομαδες ,ωστε να επιλεξουν .Ξερω οτι αν γινει η τελικη επιλογη ,πρεπει η αλλη να αφαιρεθει ,γιατι υπαρχει κινδυνος εγκαταλειψης της πρωτης σε κρισιμη στιγμη ,ακομα και αν υπαρχουν αυγα .Ομως στην φυση τα πουλια κανουν και πανω απο μια φωλια ,συχνα διαλυουνε μαλιστα καποια και τελικα επιλεγουν μια .Ειμαι ετοιμος λοιπον ,αυριο να δω το υλικο φωλιας και απο τις δυο κατω στον πατο .Εδωσα και τριχα σημερα συμπληρωματικα .Οπως βλεπετε οι φωλιες ειναι κοντα η μια στην αλλη ,η μια στο ενα κλουβι αριστερα που τους δινω την τροφη και η αλλη δεξια που ειναι ο χωρος που κυριως περνανε την ωρα τους .Περυσι απο αλλο ζευγαρι ειχα την επιλογη της αριστερης φωλιας (εκει κουρνιαζε ο αρσενικος τοτε ) .Ειναι και οι δυο στο μπροστινο μερος .Τα κλουβια ειναι ενωμενα με την πλαγια πορτα που εχουν ανοιχτη και το δεξι κλουβι εχει   νοτια  - νοτιοδυτικη    κατευθυνση ενω η ανατολη ειναι πισω τους και κρυβεται απο τον τοιχο 




προχωραμε λοιπον ,ετοιμοι για ολα ,χωρις ματακια και χαντρες ,αλλα με πιστη στο Θεο και στις ευχες των ανθρωπων που θελουν την αγρια balcanica στο πραγματικο της σπιτι !

----------


## johnakos32

> προχωραμε λοιπον ,ετοιμοι για ολα ,χωρις ματακια και χαντρες ,αλλα με πιστη στο Θεο και στις ευχες των ανθρωπων που θελουν την αγρια balcanica στο πραγματικο της σπιτι !


Να τα μας λοιπον!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Απο εμενα εχεις τις καλυτερες ευχες , ευχομαι να γινουν ολα οπως τα θες και να δουμε μικρα κιτρινομαυρα που με το περασμα του χρονου βγαζουν κοκκινο και λευκο !
Δεν εχω να πω τιποτα αλλο , απλα κανεις οτι ηδη κανεις και ειμαι σιγουρος για το "πραγματικο" αποτελεσμα.

----------


## kostaskirki

Καλή αρχή και καλή συνέχεια να έχεις Δημήτρη! ! Η πρώτη κίνηση δημιουργίας της φωλιάς έγινε!  Υπομονή τώρα....

----------


## δημητρα

καλη συνεχεια

----------


## mitsman

Δημητρη εγω σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα και το ξερεις ΟΤΙ καλυτερο!!!
Θελω πιο πολυ να παρεις πουλακια εσυ απο οτι εγω με το δικο μου ζευγος μπαλκανικα!
Να 'ναι γερα και δυνατα τα πουλακια και εσυ καλοτυχος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Εγω στη θεση σου θα αφηνα ΜΟΝΟ μια φωλια.... δεν υπαρχει λογος να μπερδευεις τα πουλια αφου και τις δυο τις συμπαθουν!

----------


## Panos Timbrado

Δημήτρη κάθε επιτυχία σου εύχομαι να βγάλεις πολλά καρδερινακια!!!

Όμως πρέπει να ενημερώσεις πως στην εκτροφή της καρδερίνας και εσύ είσαι καινούριος, 
είχες κάποιες αποτυχίες που σου εύχομαι να μην επαναληφθούν.
Οπότε δεν μπορείς να δίνεις την γραμμή στα νέα παιδιά χωρίς να έχεις δημιουργήσει μια 
περπατημένη σίγουρη επιτυχία , γιατί απο την απογοήτευση που θα πάρουν ακόμα και αυτοί 
που δεν ξέρουν τι πάει να πει πιεσμένο, μπορεί να τους στρέψεις προς τα εκεί....

Πάντα φιλικά!

----------


## jk21

το ξερω Δημητρη  !!!! 


ναι μια θα αφησω (το ανεφερα )  ,αλλα επειδη καμμια στην ουσια δεν εχει προχωρησει  ,θελω να τα αφησω να δειξουν την προτιμηση τους .Δεν ξερω καν αν και οι δυο ειναι πρωτοβουλια του ενος απο τα δυο ή η καθε μια του καθενος  .θα δειξει  ...

----------


## binary

_Ολόψυχα, κάθε επιτυχία γιατί το αξίζεις!_

----------


## jk21

ποιος εδωσε γραμμη Πανο; 

το εναρκτηριο λαρκτισμα ευρυτερα για το φορουμ  , εχει δοθει 

*Αναπαραγωγη ιθαγενων 2014 !!!!!!*


και δεν ειναι απο τον jk ....

Eγω εδω ξεκινησα την παρουσιαση  της δικιας μου προσπαθειας και απλα καλεσα αυτο να κανουμε ολοι 

οπως θα δεις  Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής ηδη το εχουν κανει και αλλα παιδια , πριν απο μενα

----------


## kostas bird

Δημητρη ευχομαι καθε επιτυχια και καλες αναπαραγωγες με υγιεις και γερους απογονους............

----------


## antonisveria

Δημητρη ευχομαι καθε επιτυχια και καλες αναπαραγωγες

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Θα ειμαστε ολο μάτια !  :winky: 


Καλή επιτυχία

----------


## antonispahn

Καλη τυχη και πολλη υπομονη, φιλε

----------


## nikos st

ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα!!

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Καλη συνεχεια Δημητρη και γερο στομαχι...!!!
Η αρχη εγινε κι αρα τα πουλακια σου ειναι υγιη ωστε να προχωρησουν!
Σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα!!!!

----------


## mparoyfas

Με όλη μου την αγάπη , σου εύχομαι , να απολαύσεις το ταξίδι.

----------


## jk21

η φωλια δεξια ,δειχνει να προχωρα περισσοτερο με καπως παραπανω υλικο απο πριν  .Η αριστερη εχει λιγοτερο υλικο (καποιο απο τα δυο πουλια το αφαιρεσε ) αλλα συνεχιζει να εχει 

ο αρσενικος ξεκαθαρα φλερταρει το θηλυκο ,το οποιο μπροστα μου τουλαχιστον κανει ποτε ποτε κατι σκερτσα με την ουρα ,αλλα δεν δειχνει φουλ ετοιμο .Δεν παρατηρω ομως κανενα καυγα και την πλησιαζει ανετα .Οι εμπειροτεροι λενε οτι ενας ηπιος τσακωμος ειναι καλο σημαδι .... 

Αν δεν συμβει καποια ξαφνικη αλλαγη ,ναι μεν ειμαι αισιοδοξος προς την τελικη καταληξη ,αλλα την τοποθετω με τον ερχομο του Μαη 



* Γιαννη εχω nexium , ειμαι ετοιμος για ολα χαχαχαχα

----------


## HarrisC

Υπεροχες οι καρδερινες ,καλη επιτυχια στη προσπαθεια.Βαλε καμμια φωτο να γλυκαθουμε.

----------


## ninos

Μια σπουδαία και γόνιμη αρχή εύχομαι !!

----------


## jk21

> Βαλε καμμια φωτο να γλυκαθουμε.



οι αλλαγες που ελεγα στις φωλιες .Στην αριστερα εχει βγει υλικο και στη δεξια εχει χτιστει περισσοτερο ο χωρος αριστερα κατω απο τα πρασινα ψευτικα κλαδακια 





σε συντομο χρονικο διαστημα ,ακολουθει και βιντεακι ,με τα καμωματα του αρσενικου (επηρεασμενα βεβαια καπως απο την πολυ κοντινη  παρουσια μου )

----------


## jk21

απο ενα σημειο και μετα κατεβαινει και η θηλυκια κοντα του  ...  


παντως ειμαι σε αποσταση λιγοτερη του μετρου (δεν μπορω να βγαλω βιντεο αλλιως σε εκεινο το σημειο .οσοι εχουν ερθει σπιτι ξερουν τι λεω ) και τα πουλια ειναι πιο μαζεμενα απο οτι οταν  ειμαι σε αποσταση

----------


## Gardelius

Καλή συνέχεια !!!  τέτοια να βλέπουμε_ αδιάκοπα_ !!  :winky:

----------


## jk21

σαν ταινια του αγγελοπουλου που λενε .... σιγααααα σιγαααααα

 εξελιξη δεν εχουμε σοβαρη  .... ο αρσενικος την βγαζει συνηθως στο χειλος της φωλιας που εχω βαλει (μια τριτη σε θεση πιο δεξια απο τις αλλες ,εκει που συνηθως κοιμουνται )  οπου κελαηδα και κανει τη γνωστη βενταλια με την ουρα του ,ενω ενιοτε κυνηγα (ποδογυρο ,οχι επιθεση ) τη θηλυκια που τιτιβιζει σε στυλ που μου θυμιζει φλωρο και ενιοτε κανει και κεινη την κινηση της βενταλιας  .τις αλλες φωλιες δεν τις προχωρησανε και οταν ειχα γυρισει απο βολο ,ειχαν βγαλει τα νηματα .Μονο τον αρσενικο ποτε ποτε εχω δει να παιζει με το βαμβακι και υπαρχει διαθεσιμη και τριχα αλλα και λινατσα

----------


## kostaskirki

Υπομονή Δημήτρη! Υπομονή! 
Με αυτόν τον παλιοκαιρο το έχουμε ξαναπεί πως τα εξωτερικά πουλάκια εχουν μπερδευτεί! !
Εχω και εγω από τις καρδερίνες δύο σχεδον έτοιμες φωλιές εδω και λίγες μέρες αλλά. ...
Την μία βρέχει, την άλλη ρίχνει χαλάζι, μετά ήλιο και ξανά από την αρχή! ! Αν δεν αρρωστήσουν τα πουλιά θα ήμαστε τυχεροί! !

----------


## ninos

Εχω 3 φωλιές. Το ένα ζευγάρι είναι σχεδόν έτοιμο, αλλά η θηλυκια δεν χτίζει την φωλιά και σκορπίζει το νήμα. Το άλλο σφυρίζει αδιάφορα, ενώ το τελευταίο αρκείται μόνο σε Φιλάκια.

Ο καιρός είναι χάλια και λόγο αυτού μάλλον θα έχω και 4 μη εκκολαπτόμενα ενσπορα αυγά καναρινιών, εάν δεν σκάσουν ούτε αύριο. Οπότε ίσως ειναι καλύτερα που δεν έχουν προχωρήσει ακόμα οι καρδερίνες.

----------


## serafeim

Μπραβο πολυ χαιρομαι.. καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## jk21

οτι σαν ελεγα προχτες ,δειτε και με εικονα σημερινη 

ο αρσενικος ειτε πανω στη φωλια θα ειναι 




ειτε θα σουλατσαρουν κατω με τη θηλυκια ,αλλα αυτη προς το παρον το παιζει δυσκολη ....

----------


## Bullseye

Παιδιά υπομονή... Ο καιρός χαλάει πάλι με βροχή.. Από βδομάδα όμως γυρνάει βοριάς μπας και δούμε άσπρη μέρα... Ακόμα φωλιές δεν έχω βάλει λέω από βδομάδα.. Πάντος πέρυσι είχα φωλιές με μικρά και έβρεχε. Το ένα ζευγάρι τα προχώρησε χωρίς πρόβλημα ενώ το άλλο τα παράτησε.. Άντε βγάλε άκρη..

----------


## jk21

σε αυτη τη ζωη ,συνεχως θα τρεχουμε πισω απο τα θηλυκα .....

----------


## kostaskirki

Τελικα πιο ειναι το ισχυρο φυλο? Ε ρε δουλεμα που τρωμε!! :winky:

----------


## jk21

Σημερα το μενου εκτος απο τον καθιερωμενο ,σχεδον καθημερινα ταραξακο ή αγριοζωχο ,ειχε και  λιναρι σε κλαρι στην φρεσκια του μορφη .Το καλλιεργω εδω  και λιγο καιρο σε δυο γλαστρες και για την προετοιμασια λογω των ω3 λιπαρων οξεων που περιεχει ,ειναι ενα και ενα !!!







δειτε πως ειναι ενα κλαρι γεματο και ενα αδειο ,μετα απο την εφοδο των πουλιων μου 




και ενα βιντεακι ,στην αρχη πανω στο λιναρι και μετα προς το τελος  ,ενα πολυ κοντινο πλανο σε ταραξακο (ενω εκει διπλα διακρινεται κατω ,ενα κεφαλι απο αγκαθι μαριας ηδη ριμαγμενο και πεσμενο κατω )


* σημειωτεον ... στο λιναρι λατρευουν τα φυλλα .Εδινα και πριν σποριασει

----------


## geo_ilion

βρε συ δημητρη ποσες γλαστρες εχεις μου κανει εντυπωση σε σπιτι δεν μενεις ποσω χωρο εχεις 
τι να πω μπραβο σου για μια ακομα φορα

----------


## stephan

Ώστε αυτό είναι λινάρι! Μου φύτρωσε κατά τύχη και σ μια δικιά μου γλάστρα, υποθέτω μπορώ να δώσω λίγο σε παπαγάλο σωστά;

----------


## jk21

Σαφεστατα μπορεις Στεφανε !

Γιωργο αυτες ειναι στην ταρατσα ... λιγες ... 4-5   (εχω αγιοκλημα ,νεραγκαθο , λιναρι , καναρινοσπορο ,ζωχο σε αυτες ) 

Στην βεραντα (ειναι λιγο μεγαλουτσικη ... ) εχω αλλες .... 35 με διαφορα φυτα και λουλουδια .Επιφυλλασομαι για φωτο αυριο που θα ναι μερα

----------


## johnakos32

> Ώστε αυτό είναι λινάρι! Μου φύτρωσε κατά τύχη και σ μια δικιά μου γλάστρα, υποθέτω μπορώ να δώσω λίγο σε παπαγάλο σωστά;


Αυτα τα καταλαθος μονο λιναρι δεν ειναι  :Evilgrin0010:

----------


## jk21

> βρε συ δημητρη ποσες γλαστρες εχεις μου κανει εντυπωση σε σπιτι δεν μενεις ποσω χωρο εχεις 
> τι να πω μπραβο σου για μια ακομα φορα


στο υποσχεθηκα και να  
*Οι κήποι και οι βεράντες του φόρουμ μας!!!*

----------


## HarrisC

πολυ ομορφα ολα.

----------


## jk21

για να δουμε αυτη τη φορα ..... θα την τελειωσουνε ; ή παιζουν ξανα ;  .....

----------


## kostaskirki

Οταν πραγματικά το αποφασισουν θα είναι έτοιμη σε μία ώρα. 
Το σλόγκαν για φέτος είπαμε: υπομονή! ! :Anim 25:

----------


## antonispahn

Δημητρη γιατι δεν βαζεις τσοχα?

----------


## jk21

σε καναρινι που δεν θα εφτιαχνε φωλια και θα εκανε τα αυγα πανω στην φωλια ,χωρις να την χτισει ,ισως το εκανα ,γιατι θα ηταν απλα κινηση απειριας 

καρδερινα που δεν ειναι ετοιμη να χτισει φωλια ,δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι ετοιμη να φτασει την αναπαραγωγη μεχρι τελος  ή πιο απλα  : δεν βιαζομαι  ...  οπως ειπε και ο Κωστας ,οταν θα το αποφασισουν ,θα την κανουν σε μια ωρα 

Μετα ειναι και το αλλο ... ειμαι που ειμαι μακρια απο τα περιβολια της Μαγνησιας και τις ομορφες φωλιες πανω στις ελιες και στις μυγδαλιες  , θα δω μικρα καρδερινακια και δεν θα ειναι σε << καρδερινισια φωλια >>  ..... α ολα και ολα  !   ::

----------


## jk21

> για να δουμε αυτη τη φορα ..... θα την τελειωσουνε ; ή παιζουν ξανα ;  .....



μικρη διαφορα σημερα ,αλλα εχουν προσθεσει .Το αλλα υλικο εκτος απο το βαμβακι ειναι κυριως ξεραμενο κλαδακια απο ενα αγριοχορτο σαν γρασιδι που εχω σε καποιες γλαστρες στη βεραντα

----------


## jk21

προχωραμε σιγα σιγα ....   τα πρασινα κλαδακια ειναι απο λιναρι που τους δινω για φαγητο .τα εχουν μπερδεψει εκει μεσα

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη βρηκα ενα χωραφι γεματο με αγκαθια !!! Θες να σου στειλω ?
μια χαρα τα πανε!!! καλη συνεχεια!!!  :Happy: )))))))))

----------


## jk21

εχω βρει αγκαθι μαριας σε μια μαντρα πιο κατω  και λιγο πιο κατω ακομα ,εντος του καλοκαιριου θα εχω και κιρσιο στον πισω περιβολο ενος σχολειου .Μεγαλωνει σιγα σιγα  ....

 να σαι καλα ,αλλα εχω ηδη σταμπαρει περιοχες για το καθετι .Κοντα στο αγκαθι μαριας ,μαζευω και τον αγριοζωχο

----------


## nikoslarisa

> μικρη διαφορα σημερα ,αλλα εχουν προσθεσει .Το αλλα υλικο εκτος απο το βαμβακι ειναι κυριως ξεραμενο κλαδακια απο ενα αγριοχορτο σαν γρασιδι που εχω σε καποιες γλαστρες στη βεραντα


ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ κ όλα θα γινουν Δημητρη..οι καρδερινα όταν θελήσει κανει φωλιά σε 10 λεπτα...ετοιμάζετε!!!ευχομαι καλα αποτελέσματα!!

----------


## Gardelius

Δείξε μας και τα κουκλάκια πάλι !!

Όλα θα πάνε καλά !!!

----------


## jk21

Αυριο με το καλο τωρα ...  

θα βγαλω βιντεακι .Θελω να υπαρχει υλικο με τα βηματα σταδιακα που κανουν τα πουλια .Σημερα ο αρσενικος ανοιγε χαρακτηριστικα την ουρα αλλα εκανε και μια χαρακτηριστικη κινηση που εδινε ογκο - ανοιγμα (οχι φουσκωμα ) στα φτερα πτησης  ,δειχνοντας στη δεσποινιδα και καλα << τι αντρακλας που ειναι >>     :Party0024:

----------


## jk21

> Δείξε μας και τα κουκλάκια πάλι !!


για τον Λιακο 






Για τον φανταρο μας το Γιουρκα ! Προχωραμε αργα αλλα σταθερα !








κοιταξτε απο κοντα το ποσο αφρατο βαζουν το βαμβακι .Εχουν επιλεξει απο οτι βλεπω και κατι τριμματα ψιλα που ειχα απο χαρτι (λεω ας το δοκιμασω .... και επιασε ! ειναι λευκο χαρτι που ειχα βρει σαν αντικραδασμικο σε καποιο σκευος γυαλινο ,στη συσκευασια του ) .τα υπολοιπα ειναι κλαδακια απο γρασιδι ξερο και λινατσα βαλανε ελαχιστη κατω δεξια που φαινεται .Απο φυσικη τριχα ,τιποτα !

----------


## mitsman

μπραβο ρε Μητσο καλη συνέχεια!!!!! απλα ασε τα λιγο ησυχα.... μην τους δινεις σημασια!

----------


## Efthimis98

Δημήτρη όλα καλά θα πάνε!!  :Happy: 
Όταν νιώσουν έτοιμα θα δεις όλα να πηγαίνουν πολύ πιο γρήγορα...!!

Καλή συνέχεια!!

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη τα πουλια εδω και καιρο εχουν εξοικειωθει με την παρουσια μου .Ειδικα το θηλυκο οταν πρωτοηρθε ηταν αρκετα επιφυλακτικο 

δεν βαζω χερια μεσα και ετσι και αλλιως ειμαι αναγκασμενος να ειμαι διπλα τους ,αφου εντελως διπλα τους ειναι και τα καναρινια ,στα οποια βαζω τροφη κλπ 

τα βιντεο ειναι με ζουμ απο μακρια 

οι φωτο ,απλα το χερι μου με το κινητο  ,πανω απο το κλουβι τους ,μια φορα την ημερα 

δεν δειχνουν να ενοχλουνται παντως

----------


## johnakos32

Τρελενομαι!!!!! Υπέροχα! 
Η φωλιά προχωράει αργά και σταθερά!

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Το θηλυκο ειναι φλωρι κανονικο ομως! Φωνη φλωρου...χαχαχα
Καλη συνεχεια Δημητρη! Ολα να πανε καλα!

----------


## jk21

> σαν ταινια του αγγελοπουλου που λενε .... σιγααααα σιγαααααα
> 
>  εξελιξη δεν εχουμε σοβαρη  .... ο αρσενικος την βγαζει συνηθως στο χειλος της φωλιας που εχω βαλει (μια τριτη σε θεση πιο δεξια απο τις αλλες ,εκει που συνηθως κοιμουνται )  οπου κελαηδα και κανει τη γνωστη βενταλια με την ουρα του ,ενω ενιοτε κυνηγα (ποδογυρο ,οχι επιθεση ) *τη θηλυκια που τιτιβιζει σε στυλ που μου θυμιζει φλωρο* και ενιοτε κανει και κεινη την κινηση της βενταλιας  .τις αλλες φωλιες δεν τις προχωρησανε και οταν ειχα γυρισει απο βολο ,ειχαν βγαλει τα νηματα .Μονο τον αρσενικο ποτε ποτε εχω δει να παιζει με το βαμβακι και υπαρχει διαθεσιμη και τριχα αλλα και λινατσα


και το κανει σταθερα εδω και καιρο !

----------


## kostaskirki

Έχουν πολύ δρόμο ακόμα Δημήτρη τα πουλακια σου :: 
Δες εδώ τι έκανε το ζευγάρι μου! ! 300 γρ νήμα και ακόμα βάζουν! !

----------


## amastro

Κώστα, τι υπερπαραγωγή είναι αυτή;
Αν πρέπει να περιμένουμε να γίνει έτσι η φωλιά του Δημήτρη, την πατήσαμε.

----------


## mparoyfas

Δεν υπάρχει αυτή η φωλιά , ουρανοξύστης λέμε υπέρ κατασκευή !!!

----------


## thanos52

Δημήτρη μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά

----------


## jk21

τι αλλο θα δουμε φετος ....    ::

----------


## ninos

Και 1 ζευγαράκι δικό μου, την φθάνει μέχρι αυτό το σημείο Δημήτρη την φωλιά και την επόμενη μέρα ο αρσενικός την χαλά !!!

----------


## jk21

εννοεις εκει που ειναι των δικων μου ή του Κωστα; 

σε μενα προχωρησανε και αλλο σημερα .Aργα αλλα σταθερα

----------


## ninos

Σαν την δική σου

----------


## jk21

δες που κοιμαται ο αρσενικος .Περυσι το αλλο ζευγαρακι εβαζε καποια νηματα και ξεκινουσε φωλια αλλα δεν προχωρουσε .Ποτε το πετουσαν απεξω ,ποτε εβλεπα και παλι ελαχιστο βαμβακι στον πατο .Πως ηταν την πρωτη φορα εδω (ποστ 1 ) ,που το ειχαν ριξει στην τυχη ,χωρις να << πλεξουν >> φωλια (σαν αριστερα να καταλαβεις ) 



Παρατηρησα οτι ενω τα πηγαινανε μια χαρα ,ο αρσενικος συνεχιζε να κουρνιαζει στο σημειο που το εκανε παντα (εκει ακριβως που βλεπεις την ψαθινη φωλια στο κλαδι ) και πηγα τη φωλια στο σημειο εκεινο .Την αλλη μερα την ειχαν στρωσει !!! 

φετος δεν κανουν τιποτα εκει .Επισης κουρνιαζουν στο δεξιο κλουβι

----------


## ninos

Την πλέκει το θηλυκό, δεν βάζει απλά μέσα μόνο βαμβάκι. Αύριο λέω να βάλω και μια δεύτερη φωλιά μήπως και προχωρήσουν σε εκείνη. Απλά επειδή ξεκίνησαν να την φτιάχνουν δεν τους είχα βάλει τότε και δεύτερη

----------


## jk21

βαλε εκει που κουρνιαζει ο αρσενικος .δεν ειναι δεδομενο οτι θα την προτιμησουν ..... αλλα μηπως ....

----------


## jk21

Νομιζω πια ειμαστε σχεδον προς το τελος ,αν οχι στο τελος της φωλιας



αφαιρεσα αμεσα και τις αλλες δυο ,μην τυχον απο τωρα και μπρος παρασυρουν καποιο απο τα δυο ,να τις επιλεξει και να εγκαταλειψει την εικονιζομενη 

Απο τωρα και μπρος ευχομαι ολα να συνεχισουν καλα και να ζησουν τη χαρα να γινουν γονεις ! Ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα και σε καθε εκτροφεα μελος μας και μη ,που προσπαθει για πραγματικη εκτροφη και να ξερει οτι αν προσπαθει με υγειη τροπο ,πρεπει να επιμενει ,οτι στραβομαρα και αν βρεθει μπροστα του ! εχουμε ολοι υποχρεωση  να αλλαξουμε την ορνιθοκουλτουρα αυτου του τοπου στην εκτροφη ιθαγενων και αν θελουμε οι καπατζεδες και τα διχτυα να γινουν μουσειακο ειδος ,η μονη ελπιδα εστω και μακροπροθεσμα ,ειναι να βλεπουμε τετοιες φωλιες γεματες !

----------


## ninos

Καλή επιτυχία !!!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Αντε με το καλο και η φυσικη συνεχεια των πραγματων Δημητρη! Σημερα ειχα την πρωτη αφιξη  νεοσσου του 14. Αντε να δουμε......

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο ρε Κωστα !!! με ολη μου την καρδια ,εχεις την ευχη μου να το δουμε αυτο και τα αδερφακια του ,συντομα στο κλαρι !

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Σου ευχομαι καθε επιτυχια Δημητρη!! Κωστα να σου ζησουν!

----------


## jk21

*Αναπαραγωγη ιθαγενων 2014 !!!!!! ποστ  60*

----------


## kostaskirki

Με το καλό να γεμίσει νεοσσους η ημιτελής ::  φωλιά! !
Άντε να ομορφύνει επιτέλους η χρονιά και με ιθαγενή! !
Καλή συνέχεια Δημήτρη! !

----------


## nikoslarisa

ωραιος ο Δημητρης!!με το καλο!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Κωστα η φωλια (η πλαστικη βαση) ειναι καναρινισια σε μεγεθος και επελεξαν αυτη παροτι ειχα και ψαθινες στο δικο τους .Ετσι πλεξανε φωλια με ναρθηκα την πλαστικη ,αλλα στα δικα τους μετρα και αν την δεις απο αλλη γωνια ,ειναι σφιχτη και βαθεια ,ανεξαρτητη στην ουσια απο το πλαστικο .Στο λεω γιατι δειχνει ψηλα το πλαστικο να ειναι γυρω γυρω αδειο .Ομως ειναι φωλια που αν εβαζες το χερι σου ,θα μπορουσες να την παρεις να την βαλεις καπου αυτονομα (ετσι δειχνει τουλαχιστον )

----------


## kostaskirki

Πλάκα σου κάνω Δημήτρη! ! Ξέρουν αυτές τι κάνουν! !

----------


## Γιούρκας

αντε με το καλό!!!

----------


## jk21

> αντε με το καλό!!!

----------


## tasos-mo

Αντε να γεμιζουν οι φωλιες σποριασμενα αυγα.....!!!! :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:

----------


## ninos

Εύχομαι σποριασμενα όλα να είναι

----------


## jk21

μεχρι  9 παρα ,δεν ειχε κανει νεο αυγο ,αλλα περνουσε την περισσοτερη ωρα μεσα στη φωλια 

αραγε θα κανει και αλλο ή θα εχω και γω μια απο τα ιδια οπως ο Στελιος  ( ποστ30 Προσπάθεια αναπαραγωγής balcanica ) και θα μεινει στο ενα ή θα κανει τα κανει μερα παρα μερα  ...

κανω χαζι παντως τον αρσενικο ,ολο καμαρι μου στεκεται λιγο πιο περα  ....

----------


## jk21

Αυγο επιπλεον τελικα δεν ειδα (και δεν περιμενα αφου μεχρι 9 δεν ειχα δει και εβλεπα τη θηλυκια καθε αλλο παρα  να εχει τη νωχελικη εικονα που εχουν πριν γεννησουν ) 

το αλλο ειναι κανονικα εκει .αποκλειω να το φαγανε γιατι και ο αρσενικος δειχνει αρκετα ηρεμος και το κυριοτερο δεν ειδα ιχνος απο χρωμα κροκου εντος φωλιας και ουτε εξω απο αυτη κατω στη σχαρα  ή και στο πατωμα που θα επεφτε  ,αφου δεν εχω πατο 

να ενα στιγμιοτυπο απο το κοριτσι μου μεσα στη φωλια . αν προσεξετε ειναι σχετικα ψηλα ,δεν κλωσσα κανονικα ακομα .περα δωθε ειναι  ...

----------


## kostaskirki

Αν δεν κανει και αυριο, θα μεινει στο ενα. Ορμονικα δεν πανε καλα τα πουλακια.Εχουν επηρεαστει πολυ απο τα σκαμπανεβασματα του καιρου! Αλλο σταματαει στα δυο, αλλο δεν πυρωνει κλπ κλπ! Ας ελπισουμε για μια καλυτερη συνεχεια! Καλη συνεχεια Δημητρη εστω και αν μεινει στο ενα αυγουλακι!

----------


## jk21

δεν νομιζω να ειναι ενσπορο ,αν μεινει στο ενα .δεν εχει συμπεριφορα οτι τελειωσε η γεννα και πρεπει να κατσω μονιμα να κλωσσησω . ειδωμεν ....

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Θα γεννησει και τα υπολοιπα αυγα Δημητρη....!

----------


## jk21

καπως ετσι ....   :winky: 

σημερα μετα τις 10 το πρωι καποια στιγμη και μεχρι στις 2 ,ηρθε το δευτερο αυγουλακι

----------


## kostaskirki

> Θα γεννησει και τα υπολοιπα αυγα Δημητρη....!


Τα λογια ειναι περιττα! Επεσε μεσα ο δασκαλος!!

----------


## Gardelius

Καλή συνέχεια Μητσαρα !!!

----------


## mitsman

θα σταματήσει στα 3... ΑΝ κανει 3ο.........

----------


## jk21

λεγε Μητσαρα ... κανε πιο λιανη τη σκεψη σου

----------


## jk21

να και το τριτο 




σημερα το περισσοτερο διαστημα που ημουν απανω ,ηταν εντος φωλιας

----------


## johnrider

έχει χώρο για ένα τέταρτο.

----------


## antonispahn

eχει καιρό να μπω στο forum, με το kάλο πουλάκια φιλε

----------


## Efthimis98

> έχει χώρο για ένα τέταρτο.


Ελπίζω να πέσεις μέσα!!  :: 

Δημήτρη, καλή συνέχεια και εύχομαι φέτος να γεμίσεις όμορφα πουλάκια!!  :Happy:

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

> να και το τριτο 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> σημερα το περισσοτερο διαστημα που ημουν απανω ,ηταν εντος φωλιας


Σωπα........

----------


## kostaskirki

Εγω βλεπω χωρο και για πεμπτο :Anim 25:

----------


## Γιούρκας

> Εγω βλεπω χωρο και για πεμπτο



 :Happy0159:  Πολύ σωστός ο Κώστας!!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

> να και το τριτο 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> σημερα το περισσοτερο διαστημα που ημουν απανω ,ηταν εντος φωλιας


πωπωπωπω τρελενομαι λεμε...........ευχομαι να βγαλεις πολλα ομορφα καρδερινακια Δημητρη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## panos70

Με το καλο να βγουν ολα τα πουλακια απο τα αυγα Δημητρη

----------


## jk21

ηρθε και το 4ο .Αν κρινω απο το χρωμα (δεν εχω την εμπειρια να ξερω αν συμβαινει το ιδιο οπως με τα καναρινια .Δεν θυμαμαι τι ειχε γινει περυσι ... ) που δεν εχω ακομα αυγο με λιγο πιο εντονο γαλαζιο χρωμα ,μαλλον θα ερθει και 5ο .Η θηλυκια ειναι πια σχεδον σταθερα στη φωλια

----------


## johnakos32

Δημήτρη μπράβο!!!!!!!!!! 
Χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ!  Εύχομαι Να δούμε μικρά κιτρινομαυρακια (μην χαίρεσαι)  που θα αλλάξουν πορεία μετά και θα βγάλουν και λευκό με κόκκινο!

----------


## mitsman

Τι φοβερο που ειναι να νιωθεις ωραια που εκανες λαθος!!!!! χαχααχχααχχα   Χαιρομαι πολυ Μητσαρα μου!!!!!!! αντε με το καλο να περιμενουμε να δουμε και τα πουλακια τωρα!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

κατι τετοιο δηλαδη .... γνησια balcanica !









Μητσαρα ξερω οτι χαιρεσαι για οτι βλεπουμε ,πιοτερο απο μενα !!! ξερω επισης οτι εσυ τουλαχιστον με εσπρωχνες καθε χρονο  και πιστευες σε αυτη την προσπαθεια !!! μαζι και στα ευχαριστα ,μαζι και στα δυσαρεστα αν ερθουν !!!

----------


## johnakos32

Κάτι τέτοιο αλλά ότι χρώμα και να βγουν εμείς όχι δεν τους λέμε! 
Τα ξανά λέμε λοιπόν στις επτά Ιουνίου ημέρα Σάββατο!

----------


## Efthimis98

Δημήτρη, πάρα πολύ ευχάριστα νέα!!!  :Happy: 
Θα έρθει κι άλλο, άντε να πέφτουν τα στοιχήματα...  ::

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

> ηρθε και το 4ο .Αν κρινω απο το χρωμα (δεν εχω την εμπειρια να ξερω αν συμβαινει το ιδιο οπως με τα καναρινια .Δεν θυμαμαι τι ειχε γινει περυσι ... ) που δεν εχω ακομα αυγο με λιγο πιο εντονο γαλαζιο χρωμα ,μαλλον θα ερθει και 5ο .Η θηλυκια ειναι πια σχεδον σταθερα στη φωλια


Σωπα......χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## jk21

Ηρθε και το  5ο

----------


## Efthimis98

Άντε Δημήτρη, ήταν να μην πάρουν μπρος...!!!  :Happy: 
Θα έρθει λες έκτο ή.... όχι;;

Με το καλό λοιπόν, όλα να σου πάνε άψογα!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Δεν ξερω , περιμενω τα << τρελα νερα >> να δωσουν χρησμο  :winky:

----------


## johnakos32

Πάναγία μου εσύ δεν πας Για 11δα για 15δα σίγουρη πας +το τέρμα... 
Αν είνα αυτό το δεξιά το πέμπτο Νομίζω και τελευταίο!  
Έχεις και τυχόν παραμανα την γκρι αν κάνει παραπάνω και δεν τα βγάζει πέρα!

----------


## ninos

Με το καλό.. τώρα χαλαρά και αναμονή...

----------


## mparoyfas

αυτά είναι !!!!

----------


## jk21

Μαλλον αυτο πρεπει να ειναι ,αλλα δεν ξεχωριζω ιδιαιτερη διαφορα στο χρωμα και δεν ξερω καν αν ισχυει στα γαρδελια .Θα μας το πουνε τα παιδια με εμπειρια 

για 15αδα δεν ξερω αν παω    :Happy:   αλλα ευχομαι  να τα καταφερουν οι γονεις και να αποκτησουν μερικα πουλακια .Η εκτροφη της καρδερινας ,εχει εναλλαγες σε χαρες και λυπες ,που ποτε δεν μπορεις να εισαι σιγουρος 

ειναι θετικο οτι ξεκινησε και η γκρι αν χρειαστει ,αλλα θα επιδιωξω με καθε τροπο να τα μεγαλωσουν οι γονεις .Μονο αν αυτο γινει ανεφικτο ,θα μετακινηθουν

----------


## mitsman

Γιάννης Χαλκίδα: σώπα............

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

> Ηρθε και το  5ο


Πλακα κανεις....?? αχαχχαχααχαχ

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

> Δεν ξερω , περιμενω τα << τρελα νερα >> να δωσουν χρησμο


Αυτο μονο η ιδια το γνωριζει.
Αν ειχα οπτικη επαφη με το πουλι θα μπορουσα να σου πω!
Οπως και να εχει αυριο θα ξερεις....!?
Να πανε ολα καλα ευχομαι!!

----------


## jk21

κατι μου λεει ,οτι μπορει να υπαρχει και συνεχεια ,αλλα δεν το λεω σημερα να μην πεσω εξω  ::  .Αν παντως βγει αληθινη η σκεψη μου ,θα το αναφερω αυριο

----------


## mitsman

Καλά της ειναι και τα 5!

----------


## jk21

Σε τοσα εμεινε !

την εβλεπα τις τελευταιες μερες ,συχνα να ειναι στη φωλια ,αλλα τις περισσοτερες μορφες να ειναι προς το μπροστινο μερος και οχι βυθισμενη .Υπεθετα και ισως να εκανε και αυτο ,να μην ηθελε να ζεστανει ακομα τα αυγα ,περιμενοντας και αλλο .Σημερα δεν ηρθε αλλο ,αλλα και το πρωι και το μεσημερι ,εχει βυθιστει για τα καλα και δεν το κουναει πια ρουπι  !

----------


## jk21

σημερα βρηκα μερος με αρκετη scabiosa maritima  και τα εδωσα και εγινε πανικος 

την εχουμε αναφερει και εδω 


*Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση - goldfinch diet in nature**Η διατροφή της Καρδερίνας ( goldfinch diet ) στη φύση : συνοπτική παρουσίαση*



αυριο θα εχει βιντεακι οταν ξαναδωσω

----------


## Gardelius

Θέλουμε και βίντεο από το ζευγάρι στη φωλιά κτλ κτλ .... 
*
Αναμένουμε !!!! 

Καλή εκκόλαψη !!!*

----------


## jk21

Ηλια ο αρσενικος περιφερεται και κελαηδα .Δεν μπαινει μεσα .Τη θηλυκια θα τη βγαλω φωτο διακριτικα απο πισω ,αλλα δεν θελω να την ενοχλω πολυ κοντα .Τα αυγα τα εβγαζα ή τα κοιτω και τωρα ,οταν καμμια φορα τυχει να βγει  .Θα ερθει η ωρα ευχομαι ,που θα δουμε και ταισματα και αλλα ωραια

----------


## jk21

Σε οτι δινω απο τη φυση ,το αλλαζουν τα φωτα ,οπως και εδω με την scabiosa .Απο σπορους εδω και καποιο διαστημα ελαχιστα αγγιζουν τους αμυλουχους (κεχρι ,βρωμη ) αλλα και ραδικι ,καμελινα και εχουν πεσει με τα μουτρα σε περιλλα καφε και λευκη ,κανναβουρι , ηλιοσπορο ,λιναρι  ,κια .Νιζερ δεν εχω πολυ στην τροφη ,αλλα και αυτο δεν του εχουν ιδιαιτερη προτιμηση .Απο το μιγμα σπορων condition του blattner ,επισης τον τελευταιο μηνα τρωνε ελαχιστα

----------


## jk21

οι μερες που τα μικρουλια (αν υπαρχουν μεσα στα αυγα ) θα ερθουν στον κοσμο ,πλησιαζουν και νατη η μανουλα , πιστη στην προσπαθεια της να τα εχει ζεστα 





Ησυχια ,ταξη και ασφαλεια που λενε ! ο αρσενικος ηρεμος με ιχνος προσπαθεια ενοχλησης !!!

μαζι με αυτην και με τη βοηθεια του Θεου ,δηλωνω και γω ετοιμος απο καθε πλευρα ,για τα δυσκολα και τα ευκολα ,τις χαρες και τις λυπες !

----------


## johnrider

Eπτά με οκτώ του μηνός δηλαδή.

----------


## jk21

οι balcanica βγαινουν μετα την 12η συμπληρωμενη μερα .Το θεμα ειναι ποτε ξεκινησε η κανονικη επωαση .Αν ξεκινησε στο 3ο αυγο τοτε μαλλον μεσα στην πεμπτη  5 του μηνα ,αν στο 4ο τοτε 6 του μηνα ,που το θεωρω το πιο πιθανο ,αν και λουφαξε εντελως και δεν το κουναει σχεδον καθολου μεσα απο τη φωλια ,απο το 5ο αυγο

----------


## ninos

Με το καλό Δημήτρη. Καλή επιτυχία μας εύχομαι, εφόσον απο ότι φαίνεται προχωρούμε σχεδόν παράλληλα στις ημερομηνίες.

----------


## kostaskirki

Αντε με το καλο οι αφιξεις παιδια! Αντε να βλεπουμε και νεοσσους σιγα σιγα!!

----------


## jimk1

Τολμω να πω απο 3 και πάνω Δημητρη και μαλλον αυριο

Φιλικα Δημητρης

----------


## jk21

αυτο θα πει κοντραστ συναισθηματων ....


γυρναω απο τη δουλεια ,ανεβαινω πανω και βλεπω τη θηλυκια να μην το κουναει ρουπι απο τα αυγα ,παροτι πλησιασα για να βγαλω φωτογραφια αρκετα κοντα



κατεβηκα να βαλω στη μικρη να φαει και να την παω αγγλικα (η συζυγος ερχεται λιγο πιο μετα )

γυρνωντας απο τα αγγλικα ,αυτη τη φορα πλησιαζοντας την φωτογραφικη τελικα βγαινει και παιρνω φωτο 





οπου το ενα αυγο ελλειπε και στο κεντρο ακριβως κατι διακρινεται και λεω βγηκε το μικρουλι .Δεν βγαζω αλλη για να μην ενοχλησω και η θηλυκια επανερχεται αμεσα και κατεβαινω κατω ,να παρω ενα φιλαρακι απο εδω μεσα (περιμενε τηλ  μου ) και μετα το Στελιο να μαθω για τις δικες του χαρες και να πω νεα 


ανεβαινοντας ομως μετα η χαρα μου μενει στη μεση 


το βρισκω μακρια απο τη φωλια 




με εμφανη τραυγματισμο σε δεξι φτερο και ποδι  (εκτος αν υπηρχε ατροφια ,αν και φαινεται κοκκινο ερεθισμενο ).Το θεμα ειναι .... γεννηθηκε με προβλημα; γεννηθηκε και πεθανε αμεσως; το τραυματισαν και το πεταξανε; αν ναι ποιος; η μανα; ο πατερας; αυτος ηταν ησυχος οσο ημουν πανω και δεν πηγε στη φωλια οταν βγηκε η θηλυκια .....


ειμαι σε διλλημα πως να πραξω στη συνεχεια .... τυχον χωρισμος του ζευγαριου θα εχει θετικο ή αρνητικο αποτελεσμα; το κακο ειναι οτι εργαζομαι το πρωι και δεν μπορω να τα παρακολουθησω ... Σημερα το πρωι παντως υπηρχε και 5ο αυγο

----------


## johnakos32

Πάρε τρία αυγά και βάλε τα στο τρίο ή στην πράσινη ή στην γκρι. Άσε ένα και βάλε πλαστικά στην θέση τους. Ανάλογα πως θα συμπεριφερθουν σε αυτό βλέπεις και κάνεις μετά... 
Περίμενε και γνώμη έμπειρων εγώ όμως αυτό θα έκανα ίσως είναι προειδοποιηση ίσως και τυχαίο..

----------


## Gardelius

Μητσαρα λυπάμαι για το μικρό. 

Αυτό που προέχει να δεις τα επόμενα, μια λύση είναι τα αυγά στα καναρίνια.

Η εύκολη όμως , επειδή το θέμα με τη "παρατήρηση" είναι δύσκολο πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να το ρισκάρεις !

Μη τα βρίσκεις κάθε μεσημέρι ........    εύχομαι τα καλύτερα !

----------


## jimk1

Δημητρη ειλικρινα λυπαμαι ,πολλες φορες οι γονεις αποριπτουν τα προβληματικα μικρα,η φυση ειναι σκληρη και επιβιωνουν τα υγιει και δυνατα μικρα

απο εκει και περα η αποφαση ειναι δικη σου.

Φιλικα Δημητρης

----------


## kostaskirki

Κρίμα Δημήτρη!  Ίσως να αξίζει να ρισκάρεις για μια μέρα ακόμα και βλέποντας και κάνοντας!  Αλλιώς βγάλε εκτός τον αρσενικό. Εύχομαι καλύτερη συνέχεια! !

----------


## gpapjohn

Δημήτρη λυπάμαι.... 

ίσως ένα σύστημα παρακολούθησης της εκτροφής, να έδινε απαντήσεις

----------


## tasos-mo

Κρίμα Δημήτρη..επειδή είμαι και εγω παθών θα σου πω αυτά που λέγαμε..δωσ'τους μια ευκαιρία και αύριο και αν συνεχίσουν τα πέρνεις κατευθείαν και τα βάζεις σε άλλο ζευγάρι.αν έχεις αλλα αυγά να βάλεις έχει καλως αλλιώς στην επόμενη γεννά..δεν ξέρω πόσο καλό είναι να χωρισεις τα πουλιά σε αυτή τη φάση...

----------


## Efthimis98

Δημήτρη, κρίμα για το μικρό, αλλά στις καρδερίνες ξέρεις πολύ καλύτερα και από εμένα ότι όλα είναι αναμενόμενα!! Δεν έχω πολλές γνώσεις πάνω στο είδος, και δεν μπορώ λοιπόν να σου προτείνω κάποια λύση δυστυχώς. Μακάρι όποια απόφαση να πάρεις να βγει μόνο σε καλό!!

----------


## mparoyfas

δεν εχω καμια γνωση για τις όμορφες , μια γνωμη που βγαινει απο την καρδια και το ένστικτο μου , δω στους μια ευκαιρία ακόμη αυτα ξέρουν, <<Εκείνος>> ξέρει, εμεις πάλι δεν ξέρουμε τίποτα και πολλες φορες δεν ξέρουμε ούτε και αυτο!

----------


## jk21

Τα αυγα της γκρι διχρονης ειναι ολα ενσπορα (εκανα ωοσκοπηση ) και βγαινουν το νωριτερο σε 4 μερες (νομιζω 25 ειχε κανει το πρωτο ) και σε πρωτη φαση τουλαχιστον το συνολο των αυγων της καρδερινας ,ειναι αδυνατο να μετακινηθει 

αλλο πουλακι να κλωσσα δεν εχω 

Θα δω τι θα κανω σε θεμα παραμανας και θα ειναι η επομενη μου κινηση ,αν αποτυχει η κινηση που εκανα σημερα πριν λιγο

χωρισα τα δυο κλουβια στη μεση (ειναι δυο ενωμενα ) και παρατηρησα αντιδρασεις για αρκετη ωρα .Η θηλυκια βγηκε να φαει και να κανει βολτα (το κανει ποτε ποτε και αλλοτε οπως εχω δει ) και ξαναμπαινει κανονικα και κλωσσα 

ο αρσενικος ειναι σχετικα ανησυχος αλλα το κλαρι που καθεται και μαλλον θα κουρνιασει ειναι αυτο αριστερα,που ειχα διπλα την αλλη φωλια που εχω παρει .Ετσι ειναι κοντα στην καναρα που κλωσσα .Προσπαθησε να περασει απο την πορτα που ενωνε τα κλουβια ο καημενος αλλα δεν τα καταφερνε προφανως 





αν τα πραγματα κυλισουν ομαλα ,θα παραμεινει ετσι η κατασταση μεχρι να φτασουν σε καποια ηλικια τα μικρα (καπου στη μεση της αναπτυξης εντος φωλιας ) και θα το σκεφτω  για επανενωση στην πορεια .Αν η θηλυκια κανει την ζημια ,θα μετακινηθουν σιγουρα μικρα και αυγα σε παραμανα και αν υπαρξει αναγκη ,ισως ταισω κιολας (θελω να αποφυγω το τελευταιο ) 


Παω παλι πριν  νυχτωσει εντελως ,να δω αν ειναι εντος φωλιας

----------


## jk21

ολα καλα ! ευχομαι και αυριο ....

----------


## ninos

Αυτό ακριβώς θα σου πρότεινα και εγώ, χωρίς να έχω ανάλογη εμπειρία. Με τον τρόπο αυτο θα ξέρεις και ποιός από τους 2 έκανε την ζημιά.

Πιστεύω πως αύριο θα είναι όλα καλά  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

η  ημερα ξεκινησε καλα ! ειχαμε ηδη δυο αφιξεις ,την μαμα να κλωσσα κανονικα και τα μικρα αθιχτα εντος φωλιας .Το επομενο στοιχημα (αν τελικα δεν εχουμε κατι εκτακτο απο τη μανα ) ειναι να ταιστουν σωστα  ....

----------


## johnakos32

:: !!!!!!! 
Παμεεεεεεεεε!

----------


## amastro

Να πάνε όλα καλά, χωρίς απρόοπτα αυτή τη φορά.

----------


## ninos

Και θα το πετύχει !!

----------


## kostaskirki

Έτσι μπράβο! ! Όλα καλά θα πάνε! !

----------


## jimk1

Ολα καλα θα πανε,μαλλον εγινε ετσι οπως  εγραψα το μικρο ειχε καποιο προβλημα

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη δεν το αποκλειω πριν τον τραυματισμο ,να υπηρχε καποια μερικη αναπηρια που διαγνωσθηκε απο τους γονεις και εγινε γενετικη εκκαθαριση ,αλλα υπαρχει μεγαλη πιιθανοτητα  ο τραυματισμος να εγινε κατευθειαν απο τον πατερα ,αφου σημερα με το χωρισμο του ,δεν ειχαμε συνεχεια .Στο φτερο που υπηρχε τραυματισμος ,σιγουρα δεν υπηρχε καποια δυσμοργια .στο ποδι παντως που ειχε κατακρεουγηρθει ,δεν μπορω να το αποκλεισω γιατι  ηταν ηδη παραμορφωμενο

----------


## jimk1

Δημητρη μεχρι τωρα ολα δειχνουν προς αυτη την κατευθυνση και μακαρι τα πραγματα να μεινουν ετσι.

----------


## Efthimis98

Δημήτρη, και εσύ πολύ ωραία νέα μας φύλαξες για σήμερα!!  :Happy: 
Ελπίζω αυτή την φορά να πάνε όλα καλά!!!

----------


## Γιούρκας

Μητσάρα περιμένουμε νέα ευχάριστα!!!

----------


## jk21

Τα νεα ειναι οτι δεν εχουμε προς το παρον νεες αφιξεις αλλα τα μικρα ειναι εντος φωλιας και με κοιλιτσα που δειχνει οτι εχουν φαει .Στον προλοβο επειδη ειναι μικρουλια φαινοταν ανεπαισθητα λιγη τροφη .τα φυσηξα και σηκωθηκανε να ζητησουν τροφη .Η θηλυκια ,δυο φορες που την εχω πετυχει εκτος να τρωει (ελειπα στη δουλεια ) την πετυχα μονο στους σπορους  και προβληματιζομαι αν τρωει μονο αυτους

----------


## jk21

ολα συνεχιζουν οκ 

ειδα νωριτερα και τη θηλυκια να βγαινει ,να τρωει αυγοτροφη (αυτη τη φορα οχι σπορους ) και να ξαναμπαινει στη φωλια

----------


## Gardelius

Όλα θα πάνε καλά !!!!

----------


## NIKOSP

Να τα χαιρεσαι Δημητρη!!! Καλη συνεχεια!!!
Με το καλο και να κλαρωσουν!!!!

----------


## sakis.x

:: με το καλο στο κλαδι

----------


## jk21

λιγο πριν κουρνιασει για σημερα ,τα μικρα ηταν  οκ και αντιδρουν στο φυσημα 

ευχομαι και αυριο να πανε ολα καλα

----------


## Gardelius

Πολύ άγχος !!!! ναι μεν rookie αλλα θέλω αυτοπεποίθηση και αισιοδοξία !!!

Ξέρεις γιατί το λέω.....   ::

----------


## jk21

οταν καεις απο το χυλο ,φυσας και το γιαουρτι ....

----------


## Gardelius

Εγώ να δεις.... πλέον !   :winky:

----------


## antonispahn

Να σου ζησουν στο κλαρι Δημητρη,

----------


## jk21

ηρθε και το αδερφακι μας !!!!  και το αφεντικο ειναι λιγο πιο αισιοδοξο γιατι ξαναειδε τη μαμα μας στην αυγοτροφη

----------


## Efthimis98

Τέλειααα Δημήτρηηηη!!!!  :Happy: 
Να σου ζήσει λοιπόν και το τρίτο και γρήγορα στο κλαρί!!!

Παρακολούθησε να δεις αν ταΐζει και το τρίτο μωρό, μην είναι τίποτα τεμπέλα η μάνα... με το καλό να σκάσει και το άλλο αυγό!!  :winky:

----------


## johnakos32

Ωραία τέλεια μπράβο! 
Ποια η συμπεριφορά του αρσενικού ?

----------


## jk21

ο αρσενικος θελει  να περασει στη θηλυκια του .ειτε ειναι στο κλαδι πλησιον της φωλιας ,ειτε (ειδικα την ωρα του κουρνιασματος ) παιδευται στο πορτακι να βρει τροπο ο καημενος να παει απο την αλλη μερια

----------


## Steliosan

Με το καλο Δημητρη καλη συνεχεια.

----------


## jk21

ελα να  βλεπω προλοβους με τροφη !!!!! 
σημερα την ειδα να πηγαινει ξεκαθαρα πια στην αυγοτροφη και σχετικα συχνα  , εστω και στο λιγο χρονο που ημουν απο το πρωι κοντα τους .Να μια εικονα τους κατα τις 2μισυ

----------


## makis97

Αντε και στο κλαρί!

----------


## johnakos32

:Sign0008:  :Sign0008:  :Sign0008:  :Sign0008:  :Sign0008:  :Sign0008:  :Sign0008: 
 :Anim 25: 
με το καλο!

----------


## Gardelius

Πανέμορφες εικόνες !!!!!

Μπράβο Μητσαρα !!!!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Άντε όλα παίρνουν το δρόμο τους, Δημήτρη! ! 
Καλή συνέχεια.!!!

----------


## jk21

οταν την ειδα σημερα το απογευμα ,οχι μονο να τσιμπα ,αλλα να πλακωνει την κρεμωδη αυγοτροφη ,ηρθα στα ισα μου ! αντε να χαλαρωσω λιγακι  ... 

τον μορφονιο τον εχω πλακωσει στα κλαρια ,ποτε λιναρι ,ποτε scabiosa maritima να ασχολειται και φαινεται μια χαρα .Ποτε ποτε το ριχνει στο κελαηδησμα με την ουρα περα δωθε ,ποτε ποτε θελει να παει στη γυναικα του .Παντως οριακα νομιζω απο κει που καθεται ,μπορει να δει και εντος φωλιας .Την μανα παντως σιγουρα την βλεπει .Δεκα ποντους ειναι δεν ειναι  ....

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

> ελα να  βλεπω προλοβους με τροφη !!!!! 
> σημερα την ειδα να πηγαινει ξεκαθαρα πια στην αυγοτροφη και σχετικα συχνα  , εστω και στο λιγο χρονο που ημουν απο το πρωι κοντα τους .Να μια εικονα τους κατα τις 2μισυ


Δημητρη, το μεσαιο πουλακι δυστυχως εχει προβλημα....
Εχει δυσμορφια στο ραμφος!Και το ματι του ειναι καπως....
Ευχομαι να κανω λαθος και να με ξεγελαει το φως της φωτογραφιας....
Να σου ζησουν οπως και να εχει!!!!

----------


## jk21

Ναι δεν το ειχα προσεξει     :Ashamed0001:     ... για το ραμφος φαινεται καθαρα και αν ειναι θεμα φωτο ,θα το σιγουρεψω το πρωι.το κατω ειναι μεγαλυτερο  .Για το ματι φαινεται λιγο μεγαλο αλλα πανω κατω ετσι ειναι οταν ειναι κλειστα .Ευχομαι να μην ειναι κατι  ....

Ευχομαι να μην εχει θεμα το ματι και με το ραμφος εστω και με μαλακη τροφη ,ας ζησει και θα προσπαθησω για το καλυτερο

----------


## vag21

δημητρη αναφερεις καπου ποια αυγοτροφη ταιζει η θηλυκια?

----------


## jk21

δεν θυμαμαι αν το εχω αναφερει εδω αλλα 

την  

*Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*φυσικα 


εναλλακτικα μπηκε και καποια αλλη ,μην τυχον δεν την ηθελε αυτη (ειχα αγχος χτες ) αλλα σημερα την τιμησε δεοντως

----------


## jk21

αυτη ειναι η εναλλακτικη .Ο αρσενικος την τιμησε οπως και τα καναρινια .Η θηλυκια προτιμησε σημερα τουλαχιστον ,κυρια την κρεμωδη ,ομως και αυτη σε σημαντικο της μερος ,εχει μεσα την κρεμωδη

----------


## nikoslarisa

> ηρθε και το αδερφακι μας !!!!  και το αφεντικο ειναι λιγο πιο αισιοδοξο γιατι ξαναειδε τη μαμα μας στην αυγοτροφη


Μπραβοοοοο Δημητρη.ευχομαι να πανε όλα καλα με τα μικρούλια!!!!!!!με το καλο!!

----------


## jk21

Τα νεα εχουν ως εξης : ανεβηκα να τα δω και να αλλαξω νερα και τροφες ,πριν κανω πιω καφε .....


ηρθε και το 4ο καρδερινακι με λιγα λογια ο καρδερινος μου ,παροτι λιγο ζημιαρης (ισως στο μελλον μας κανει να τον θαυαμασουμε και να του το συγχωρεσουμε .... ) ηταν αρκετα καρπερος .5χ5 ο τυπος ..... και αντε βγαλε ακρη αν ριξω στα μιγματα σπορων την ευθυνη για τα προβληματα στα καναρινια .... εκτος αν ειναι το προβλημα μονο στο κεχρι που οι καρδερινες εχουν πολυ πολυ λιγοτερο στο μιγμα και που τον τελευταιο μηνα πριν τις γεννες ,αδιαφορουσαν επιδεικτικα ....


προσπαθησα οσο μπορουσα (κουλουριαζοτανε γιατι ηταν φαγωμενα και δεν μου σηκωνανε επιδεικτικα κεφαλι ) να δω για το ραμφος .Σε ενα ισως ειναι ελαχιστα μικροτερο και δεν ειδα να λειπει κομματι ,παρα μπροστα απο εκει που στη φωτο τελειωνει το ροζ κομματι ,να ακολουθει μαυρη μυτουλα .Παντως το πανω με το κατω ραμφος οταν κλεινανε ,δεν αφηνανε κενο στο πανω μερος 

ισως και να ειναι η ιδεα μου ,να θελω να βλεπω οτι προσδοκουσα .... θα δειξει

----------


## ninos

Άργα σηκώθηκες, από τις 6:00 είμαι στο πόδι για τα πουλιά...  :Happy:  χαχχα

Καλή συνέχεια Δημήτρη !!

----------


## vag21

δημητρη 4 μικρα η θηλυκια μονη της δεν θα εχει προβλημα στο ταισμα?

----------


## jk21

και περυσι η θηλυκια ταιζε και βγηκαν ολα στο κλαρι .Ο αρσενικος παντως θα επανελθει δοκιμαστικα συντομα ,πανω κατω σε 4 με 5 μερες απο σημερα .Πιστευω ή θελω να πιστευω οτι τοτε δεν θα εχει την ιδια συμπεριφορα .Εχω υποψην μου παρομοιες συμπεριφορες αρσενικου σε αλλο εκτροφεα ,που μετα εγινε ο καλυτερος πατερας .Δεν ειναι βεβαια τιποτα σιγουρο και οταν θα δοκιμασθει ,θα γινει με την παρουσια μου για καποιες ωρες

----------


## jk21

Η μαμα κανει καλα τη δουλεια της !





αλλα ευχαριστα ειναι και τα νεα στο θεμα με την μυτουλα 

δειτε εδω στα δυο κατω και δεξια .απο κοντα φαινεται οτι η μυτη μπροστα ειναι καφετι στο ενα και πιο σκουρα στο αλλο και αν βλεπατε φωτο απο μακρια ,φαινοτανε σαν κομμενη .στο πανω δεξια (για να σας προλαβω ) ειναι χωμενη στο βαμβακη και δεν φαινεται και το κατω

----------


## Gardelius

*Μπράβο πατέρα !!!!!!!!! *  :winky:

----------


## kostaskirki

Τι ομορφη εικονα!! Μπραβο σου Δημητρη!!

----------


## jk21

μεγαλωνουμε γρηγορα !!!

----------


## geo_ilion

βλεπω τα μικρα μεγαλωνουν πολυ γρηγορα δημητρη κανει καλη δουλεια η μανα καλη συνεχεια

----------


## Efthimis98

Δημήτρη, πιστόλι η μάνα... 4 και τα προλαβαίνει όλα μόνη της!!  :Happy: 
Όντως, μεγαλώνουν πολύ γρήγορα, και βλέπω στην πλατούλα άρχισαν να βγαίνουν και βελονίτσες...  :winky:

----------


## jk21

Πιστολι; κατσε να δεις σε λιγο (ανεβαινει βιντεακι )πως γεμιζει απο σφαιρες ! παιρνει τις στανταρ  κρεμωδους υφης και ... οχι μονο !!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Θα βοηθήσεις λίγο το μικρούλι πάνω αριστερά κάνα δυο φορές να φτάσει τα άλλα ή δεν χρειάζεται κατά την γνώμη σου ?

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη δεν ειναι ευκολο να βαλω χερι στη φωλια εκει που ειναι .... θα μπορουσα ισως με καποιο καθετηρα να φτασω μεχρι εκει ,αλλα οχι δεν εχω σκοπο να το κανω ,οταν βλεπω οτι και κεινο ενω ειναι μιας ημερας ,ειναι ανεπτυγμενο αρκετα .Επισης βλεπω οτι η καλη κατασκευη της φωλιας ,δινει χωρο να ειναι ολα ορατα απο τη μανα ,ωστε να μπορουν να ζητησουν φαγητο .Της εχω πια εμπιστοσυνη και αν δω οτι χρειαζεται να επεμβω ,θα το κανω .Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειμαι ακομα πιο αισιοδοξος ,χαρη σε αυτο που θα δειτε στο βιντεο που ακολουθει 

Η αποδοχη στην κρεμωδη (σε μορφη ζυμης )αυγοτροφη  υψηλης πρωτεινης 


Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς




*και  η παροχη μελιγκρας που αποτελει την βασικη πηγη ζωικης πρωτεινης στη φυση 

Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση - goldfinch diet in nature ποστ 388*που οπως βλεπετε την τσακιζει εδω (της εχω ηδη δωσει και χτες και ελαχιστη προχτες ) νομιζω σιγουρα θα βοηθησουν στη γρηγορη αναπτυξη

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο Μητσάρα. Καλή συνέχεια !!

----------


## jk21

> Θα βοηθήσεις λίγο το μικρούλι πάνω αριστερά κάνα δυο φορές να φτάσει τα άλλα ή δεν χρειάζεται κατά την γνώμη σου ?


παω σημερα να βαλω τροφες νερο κλπ .η θηλυκια ηταν εντος φωλιας .αφου τελειωσα ,ανεβαινω να δω τι γινεται εντος φωλιας και βγαινει .Κοιταω και βλεπω τρεις φατσουλες να ζητουν φαγητο και ενα ακομα ισα ισα να φαινεται κατω με το κεφαλι εντελως ξαπλα και λεω  .....   αμαν    << την κατσαμε >> ,μαλλον ο Γιαννης ειχε δικαιο 
παιρνω ενα κλαρακι απο scabiosa maritima και ενοχλω λιγο το κορμακι του και πεταγεται πανω ενα πλασματακι ,που με εκανε να γεμισω χαρα 

ειναι αυτο που βλεπετε στη φωτο ,να εχει ενα προλοβο τιγκαρισμενο !!!!! κοιταξτε ταισμα που του χει κανει  !!!!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Ωραία !!!!!!! Πολύ καλά νέα !!!!!!!!

Προχωράμε Μητσο !!!!!!!

----------


## blackmailer

Υπέροχα!!! συγχαρητήρια στους γονείς φυσικά που είναι σωστοί....

----------


## kostaskirki

Η μάνα τα καταφέρνει περίφημα! ! Γνώμη μου Δημήτρη άσε τον αρσενικό μόνο του ως έχει και ξανά βάλτον πάλι αφού απογαλακτιστουν με το καλό τα μικρά! ! Καλή συνέχεια! !

----------


## ninos

Μην τα πειράζεις. Ξέρει τι κάνει η μανούλα  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Παιδια ο προβληματισμος μου ,δεν εχει να κανει με το συναισθηματικο μερος ,αφου και εκει που ειναι ,βλεποντας τη θηλυκια απο κοντα ,δεν τον βλεπω να στρεσσαρεται σε σημειο να εχουμε αλλο θεμα με εκεινον .Εχει να κανει ,στο οτι μολις τα μικρα βγουνε πρωτα ο Θεος απο τη φωλια ,η μανα θα θελει πιθανοτατα (με τον αρσενικο να ειναι διπλα της ) να παει σε νεα γεννα και δεν ειμαι καθολου σιγουρος οτι δεν θα τα εγκαταλειψει .Να αποτρεψω κατι τετοιο ,ισως να γινοταν αν μετεφερα αλλου τον αρσενικο ,αλλα ουτε σοβαρο χωρο εχω να κανω κατι τετοιο και το κυριοτερο ,πιθανοτατα αυτο θα στρεσσαρε εκεινον και σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν θα διακινδυνευα κατι τετοιο ! Ετσι λοιπον ,λεω να δοκιμασω την επαναφορα , οταν τα μικρα θα ειναι ευμεγεθη σε σημειο που να αποτρεπεται η αμεση βιαιοπραγια εις βαρος τους απο κεινον και να προλαβω αν δω κατι υποπτο .Ομως ας φτασουμε σε εκεινο το σημειο και βλεπουμε

----------


## jk21

τελικα μετα απο παρατηρηαση του Γιανναρου (johnakos ) μαλλον τα ειχα μπερδεψει απο τη χαρα μου που ζουσε .Αυτο που ηταν απο κατω και με προλοβο γεματο ,δεν ηταν το μικρο ,το οποιο στη φωτο ειναι κατω και αριστερα .Ομως τωρα που ξαναπηγα πανω ,ολα ηταν ταισμενα κανονικα και ο πιτσιρικα και παλι (και αυτο ειναι το σημαντικοτερο ) δεν ηταν καπακωμενος αλλα σε θεση να αναζητησει τροφη )

----------


## antoninio

> Ετσι λοιπον ,λεω να δοκιμασω την επαναφορα , οταν τα μικρα θα ειναι ευμεγεθη σε σημειο που να αποτρεπεται η αμεση βιαιοπραγια εις βαρος τους απο κεινον και να προλαβω αν δω κατι υποπτο .Ομως ας φτασουμε σε εκεινο το σημειο και βλεπουμε


σωστο αυτο που λες με το μεγεθος..ειναι το πιο σημαντικο μερος της επανενωσης..εγω θα σου προτεινα το εξης..μολις βγουν απο την φωλια και παιδιαριζουν στην κλουβα με την μαμα να τα ταιζει πετοβολωντας τοτε θα πλησιαζει και η ωρα της δευτερης γεννας..οταν θα ασχολειτε με την φωλια ειναι ο καιρος που πρωι πρωι και απογευμα θα αφηνεις τον αρσενικο ενω εισαι παρων..θα βατευει και μετα θα τα ξαναχωριζεις ετσι ωστε να ταιζει τα μικρα παραλληλα η μαμα χωρις να ερωτοτροπει με τον πατερα..ετσι κι αλλιως και να πεταξουν τα μικρα θελουν ακομα 10-15 μερες ταισματος..οποτε οταν δεις τα μικρα να τσιμπολογανε μονα τους  τα περνας απο την αλλη πλευρα και φερνεις τον πατερα μαζι με την μανα και να παρατηρησεις εαν τα ταιζει μεσα απο τα καγκελα..μπορεις ομως να βγαλεις και την φωλια απο μεσα οταν πεταξουν τα μικρα και εως να απογαλακτιστουν..ετσι θα αποφυγεις και το τσιμπιμα νεοσσων για να βγαλει πουπουλα..αργοτερα ξαναβαζεις μεσα την φωλια και δινεις στην καρδερινα το κινιτρο 2 γεννας..

Υ.Γ.αυτο ειχα κανει καποτε...............Το ρισκο ειναι αναποφευκτο..

----------


## jk21

Αυτο που με προβληματιζει Αντωνη ,ειναι κατα ποσο θα συνεχιζει να ταιζει η μανα ,αν κατσει στα νεα αυγα .Υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να το κανει (να ταιζει ) οταν θα κανει αυγα ,αλλα δεν θα εχει κατσει (ακομα ομως και κει το φοβαμαι ) αλλα οταν θα κατσει μονιμα και με το ενστικτο του φανατικου κλωσσηματος που εχουν οσα αγριοπουλια αποφασιζουν  να αναπαραχθουν σε εκτροφη ,φοβαμαι οτι ισως τα παρατησει .Εχω σκεφτει και την επαναφορα του αρσενικου οταν βγουν απο τη φωλια ,με την ελπιδα να τα αποδεχθει σαν δικα του και να τα ταισει  .Ετσι κι αλλιως και τωρα ειναι συνηθως εντελως διπλα στη φωλια .Σκεφτειται οτι περνα την περισσοτερη ωρα στο κλαδι αριστερα που ειχα την ψαθινη φωλια και η φωλια η κανονικη ειναι η πλαστικη δεξια  με αποτελεσμα να βλεπει οτι τα μικρα ειναι δικα του και ταιζονται απο την μανα .Θα δω τι θα κανω στην πορεια .Προς το παρον ,μετρω την καθε μερα που μεγαλωνουν ,γιατι ξερω οτι ολα μπορει να γυρισουν αναποδα ξαφνικα

----------


## γιαννης χ

Ισως αν δοκιμαζες να τον βαλεις Σ/Κ για να τα παρακολουθης?

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη στην ουσια  οταν ελεγα οτι πιθανοτατα θα το κανω οταν ολα κλεισουν 5ημερο ,εννοουσα απο παρασκευη μεσημερι και μετα (6η για το μικροτερο ) .Αν τελικα δοκιμασω τωρα νωρις ,τοτε θα ειναι

----------


## jk21

ειπαμε να σας καλημερισουμε ,με  μια πρωινη μας φωτο (αναψε λογω συνεφιας και το φλας και φαινονται καθαρα τα κορμια μας ) !





αυτη τη φορα πραγματι ,η τροφη που φαινεται στον προλοβο καποιου ,ειναι στο μικροτερο 


Διακρινονται πια ξεκαθαρα και τα ραμφη που ειναι ολα οκ ,ακομα και στο κατω δεξια ,που και παλι θα μπορουσε να μας τρομαξει  αν δεν ειχα βγαλει ακομα μια φωτο ,αμεσως μετα απο αυτη ,πιο θολη βεβαια ,αλλα δειχνει ξεκαθαρα την οφθαλμαπατη 




Καλημεριζουμε λοιπον και περιμενουμε να μαθουμε νεα ,για τα συνομιλικα φιλαρακια μας ! (Προσπάθεια αναπαραγωγής balcanica  )

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφη <<Καλημέρα>> Δημήτρη!!!  :Happy: 
Όλα πάνε τέλεια!!!

----------


## vag21

καταλαβαινω οτι εισαι ενθουσιασμενος μητσο,αλλα σαν πολυ δεν τα ενοχλεις?

----------


## johnakos32

Έτσι κάνουν οι σωστοί εκτροφεις να έχουν τα απαραίτητα αποτέλεσματα προλαβαινοντας τις καταστάσεις που μπορούν να στοιχίσουν πολλά... 
Όταν τα πουλιά είναι πραγματικής εκτροφης εξημερωμένα χωρίς να στρεσάρονται τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει ?
Έτσι θα βγουν ημέρα μικρά δεν λέω να κάθονται και στο χέρι αλλά δεν θα φοβούνται την ανθρώπινη παρουσία...

#ημέρα για δαχτυλίδια σήμερα!  Το βράδυ να τα δω περασμένα..

----------


## johnrider

> #ημέρα για δαχτυλίδια σήμερα!  Το βράδυ να τα δω περασμένα..


με βιντεάκι..

----------


## vag21

αφου προλαβαμε και εξημερωσαμε και τις καρδερινες,μπραβο μας.

με τα λεγομενα σου το ζευγαρι του μητσου πρεπει να 3-4 γενιας εκτροφης.

----------


## johnakos32

Γιατι να μην προλαβουμε ?¨δεν ειναι θετικο ? δεν λεω να γινεται με ταισματα στο χερι αλλα με σωστες μεθοδους . Ο αρσενικος ειναι αρκετα εξημερωμενος απο οτι φαινεται . Αν δεν κανω λαθος ναι καπου εκει πρεπει να ειναι τριτης γενιας .
Ειμαι κατα στο να ζουν σε συνθηκες καναρινιων (πχ 40αρες ζευγαρωστρες) αλλα υπερ στο να συμπεριφερονται με οικειότητα στον ανθρωπο χωρις να φοβουνται....

----------


## vag21

μαλλον ξεχασες οτι ο αρσενικος κατα πασα πιθανοτητα σκοτωσε ενα μικρο,τεσπα,δεν θελω να μπω σε αντιπαραθεσεις γνωμη σου και γνωμη μου,αυτο που ξερω εγω,ειναι οτι τα καλυτερα αποτελεσματα τα ειχαν εκτροφεις που ειχαν διακριτικη παρουσια στην καρδερινα.

----------


## ninos

Στην φάση αυτή, εγώ θα έλεγα στον Δημήτρη να μην δαχτυλιδώσει.  Εξηγώ τον λόγο :

Εχθές έπρεπε να το κάνω και εγώ, αλλά δεν το έκανα αφού δεν θα ήμουν σπίτι και δεν ήθελα να το διακινδυνέψω και να τα καταστρέψω όλα. Προσπαθώ να πηγαίνω την εκτροφή, βήμα - βήμα, σκαλοπάτι - σκαλοπάτι.  Εαν καταφέρω και περάσω με επιτυχία και το σκαλοπάτι απογαλακτοποιήσης των νεοσσών, τότε θα περάσουμε (σε επόμενη γέννα) στο επόμενο σκαλοπάτι που είναι και το πέρασμα δαχτυλιδίων. Στην φάση αυτή πρωταρχικός σκοπός μου είναι η δημιουργία ενός κοπαδιού με πουλιά γεννημένα στην εκτροφή μου.

----------


## johnakos32

Δηλαδη βρε βαγγελη τι ειναι καλυτερο? θεωρεις οτι ο αρσενικος σκοτωσε ενα μικρο επειδη ο δημητρης ηταν συνεχως επανω?αν δεν τον ειχε παρει χαμπαρι αυτα τα τεσσερα θα ηταν κατω μαζι με τα αλλα........
δεν ειναι κακο να συζηταμε , οτι λεω το λεω φιλικα (παντα αυτο) καλο ειναι πιστευω να αλλαζουμε γνωμες ...
Εμενα η αποψη μου ειναι τα καλυτερα αποτελεσματα τα ειχαν εκτροφεις που επερναν τα αυγα απο τις καρδερινες τα εβαζαν στις καναρες και ειτε οι καρδερινες προχωρουσαν σε επομενη ειτε μεγαλωναν καναρινια οχι παντα σωστα. Ετσι ομως δεν μαθαινεις απλα επιλεγεις την ευκολη λυση.

----------


## vag21

μιλησες για εξημερωμενα πουλια,εκτος απο καποια παιδια που κανουν κυριως εκτροφη major και μεταλλαγμενες ,σε balcanika εχουμε ακομα μελλον,δεν ειπα να τα αφησει στην τυχη τους ,μιλησα για διακριτικη παρουσια και παρατηρηση,απο την στιγμη που η εκτροφη ειναι του μητσου εκεινος βεβαια αποφασιζει.

----------


## jk21

Το thread ανοιξε και ειναι με συνεχη ενημερωση εκ μερους μου ,για αυτο ακριβως το λογο ,για να κατατιθενται στην πορεια των εξελιξεων γνωμες απο ολους ,εμπειρους και απειρους και να εχουμε ολοι κατι να μαθουμε απο αυτο 

απο την μερια μου ,οντας απειρος στην εκτροφη καρδερινας στην αιχμωλωσια ,τις αποφασεις μου τις παιρνω φιλτραροντας καθε γνωμη εμπειρου και απειρου ,που εχει κατατεθει δημοσια ή και σε προσωπικο επιπεδο .Καθε βημα μου ειναι προσεγμενο και δοξα τω Θεω ,μεχρι τωρα μου βγηκε .Ειτε μου βγει μεχρι τελος ,ειτε οχι ουτε στο μηδεν θα ξαναγυρισω ,ουτε θα καβαλησω καλαμι ,οπως πολλοι μεχρι τωρα στο χωρο ,γιατι απλα αν ημουν τυχερος ή κυριως αν ειχα πουλια που συμπληρωσαν το δικο μου μειον σε πειρα ,δεν παει να πει οτι εγινα δασκαλος .Τα λεω πριν συμβει ειτε το ενα ,ειτε το αλλο 

Επι της ουσιας 

Ο αρσενικος που ειχε στιγμιαια ή μονιμα μια λαθος συμπεριφορα ,ειναι πουλι περισσοτερων γεννεων εκτροφης και καλων γονιων ,σε σχεση με τη θηλυκια που ειναι πιο προσφατης γεννιας 

Οι φωτο βγαινουν  με τη θηλυκια οικειοθελως εκτος φωλιας και δεν δειχνει να ενοχλειται καθολου απο την παρουσια μου .Εχει βγει για φαι και σε 1 με 2 λεπτα ,αν δευτερολεπτα απο τη στιγμη που απομακρυνομαι (στην ουσια μονο το χερι μου που κρατα πανω απο κλουβι το κινητο ) ειναι ξανα μεσα και ταιζει .Εχει απο καιρο συνηθισει την παρουσια μου ,αφου ζει στον ιδιο χωρο που καθημερινα της βαζω τροφη και βαζω και στα καναρια μου ,σε ενα χωρο που ισα ισα χωραω στο κεντρο και ειμαι εντελως διπλα τους .Ζουσε στο ιδιο κλουβι και οχι καποιο αλλο μικροτερων διαστασεων ,ωστε η παρουσια μου αυτο το διαστημα ,να την οδηγει να χτυπιεται δεξια και αριστερα σε ενα νεο τεραστιο χωρο 

Οποια κινηση εχω κανει μεχρι τωρα ή προγραμματιζω να κανω ,ειναι κινηση που ειναι εις γνωση ή και υστερα απο προτροπη πολυ εμπειροτερων απο μενα και ακομα και εναντια στη δικια τους σκεψη να ενεργησω στο μελλον (καθολου απιθανο ) θα εχουν ενημερωθει πρωτα 

τα πουλια αυτης της γεννας ,δεν θα δαχτυλιδωθουν .Αν ζησουν ολα ,καποια θα πανε σε ατομο που με βοηθησε στο να ξεκινησω με καρδερινες ,το οποιο δεν επιθυμει απαραιτητα τη δακτυλιδωση τους !


Καλη μας συνεχεια παιδια ! ευχομαι ο Θεος να δωσει να δουμε χαρουμενες στιγμες και στο παρον θεμα και σε καθε αλλου  μελους που προσπαθει αυτη τη στιγμη ,για πραγματικη ,παρουσιαζομενη εκτροφη ιθαγενων !

----------


## mitsman

> αφου προλαβαμε και εξημερωσαμε και τις καρδερινες,μπραβο μας.
> 
> με τα λεγομενα σου το ζευγαρι του μητσου πρεπει να 3-4 γενιας εκτροφης.


Εδω αλλοι με σωστη παρατηρηση και διαχειριση της εκτροφης τους, κανουν καρδερινες πιασμένες απο οταν ακομη ηταν στο αυγο τους, δηλαδη ουτε καν καποιας γενιας, κλεμμενες κατευθειαν απο την φυση να τρωνε απο το χερι τους... και του Μητσου και του καθε Μητσου που ειναι πρωτης και δευτερης γεννια θα κολλησουν????????



Να τα χαιρεσαι Μητσαρα μου τα πουλακια σου... εγω εχω να πω σκ@τ@ στα ματια οποιανου ματιαζουν (ακομη και στα δικα μου).... να ειναι γερα και δυνατα τα μικρα, να ειναι η βαση μιας εκτροφης ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ..... αλλιωτικη απο ΟΛΕΣ τις αλλες!!!!!!!1

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη ωραιοι οι νεοσσοι να τους χαιρεσαι και να ειναι γεροί ,και γρηγορα στο κλαρι

----------


## vag21

μητσο σβησε τα οφ τοπικ,σου ευχομαι και εγω μεσα απο την καρδια μου καλη αναπαραγωγη της ομορφης.

----------


## jk21

Μεγαλωνουμε καθε μερα και περισσοτερο !

ο μπαμπας μας ξεχνιεται με μπολικα κλαδακια scabiosa maritima , αγριομαρουλο και λιναρι που του δινει αυτος που καθε μερα ,ερχεται και μας κοιταει σα χαζος .... 

η μαμα μας εχει ταραξει σε μια ωραια ζουμερη τροφουλα ,που μυριζει αυγουλακι .Λεει οτι την δινει αυτος ο παραξενος ,που τον εχουμε ακουσει να μονολογει και να λεει οτι πατε λεγονται οι αυγοτροφες με λαδωμενη υφη (το τι λαδια εχουνε αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα .... )  και οχι αυτο που μας δινει (λεει οτι ο fumagalli που κλεψε την ιδεα του και εβαλε τις δικιες του πινελιες - βελτιωσεις , εχει προτεινει και αλλη αυγοτροφη την οποια ονομαζει και ειναι πατε .... αλλα εδω στο greece βαφτιζουμε τις τροφες οπως θελουμε ... πχ το roubsen απο ρουμπσεν το λεμε ρουπσεν ... και στο μελλον δεν θα το λεμε καθολου ... ) 

ομως εκει που τον γραφει κανονικα και δεν δινει σημασια στην κρεμοαυγοτροφη του ειναι οταν της βαζει κλαδακια με φρεσκους σπορους  οπως κεχρακι ,λιναρι ,scabiosa ,μαρουλοσπορο και πεφτει σε κεινα με τα μουτρα ! ειναι ομως τσιγκουνης και δεν βαζει παρα πολυ ,για να την υποχρεωνει να τρωει την αυγοτροφοκρεμουλα ,γιατι μεγαλωνει λεει γερα πουλια απο κουνια ! ακομα μεγαλυτερη αδυναμια εχει την μελιγκρουλα ... και ο πρωτος μεζες ! 



αχ σαλταρε το αφεντικο .... που να πιασουν και οι κανονικες ζεστες  .....

----------


## kostaskirki

Μωρε μπραβο αναπτυξη τα μικρουλια!!
Πολλα μπραβο Δημητρη!!

----------


## blackmailer

Μια χαρά τα βλέπω τα πιτσιρίκια σου Δημήτρη!!!

----------


## jk21

στην μανα τα μπραβο !!!

----------


## tasos-mo

> στην μανα τα μπραβο !!!



Όχι μόνο μπράβο....να την εχεις σαν τα μάτια σου..καρδερίνα θηλυκή να ταΐζει τόσο καλά μόνη της..εδώ εμείς στα καναρίνια και η μάνες, μονές τους μας βγάζουν την ψυχή.
Σαν τα μάτια σου Δημήτρη..

----------


## nikoslarisa

άψογος ο Δημητρης!!!!!χιλια μπραβοοο στην ΘΗΛΥΚΙΑ καρδερινουλα!!!!αξια μαμα!!!

----------


## kostaskirki

> Όχι μόνο μπράβο....να την εχεις σαν τα μάτια σου..καρδερίνα θηλυκή να ταΐζει τόσο καλά μόνη της..εδώ εμείς στα καναρίνια και η μάνες, μονές τους μας βγάζουν την ψυχή.
> Σαν τα μάτια σου Δημήτρη..


 Τασσο καλυτερες μανες απο τις καρδερινες δεν υπαρχουν! Αυτος ειναι ο γενικος κανονας και σιγουρα υπαρχουν και εξαιρεσεις! Ταιζουν πολυ συχνοτερα απο τα καναρινια και δινουν "καθαρη" τροφη χωρις κουτσουλιες!

----------


## Steliosan

> Τασσο καλυτερες μανες απο τις καρδερινες δεν υπαρχουν! Αυτος ειναι ο γενικος κανονας και σιγουρα υπαρχουν και εξαιρεσεις! Ταιζουν πολυ συχνοτερα απο τα καναρινια και δινουν "καθαρη" τροφη χωρις κουτσουλιες!


Δεν ειναι λαθος το οτι ταιζουν κουτσουλιες το κανουν για καλυτερο ανοσοποιητηκο και μαλιστα το ειπε και στο σεμιναριο ο πτηνιατρος στο περιστερι.

----------


## kostaskirki

> Δεν ειναι λαθος το οτι ταιζουν κουτσουλιες το κανουν για καλυτερο ανοσοποιητηκο και μαλιστα το ειπε και στο σεμιναριο ο πτηνιατρος στο περιστερι.


Συμφωνω απολυτως Στελιο οτι το κανουν για το ανασοποιητικο τους και για να περασουν τα καλα βακτηριδια αλλα περνανε και πολλα αλλα που τα καρδερινακια πολλες φορες δεν το αντεχουν χωρια και τις ασθενιες που τυχον υποβοσκουν! Παντως για καποιο λογω δυσκολα θα δεις καρδερινα να ταιζει ακαθαρσιες!

----------


## jk21

Δεν εχω την εμπειρια να εχω δει αν στην εκτροφη οι καρδερινες ταιζουν τις κουτσουλιες των μικρων ,ξανα  αλλα αυτο που σιγουρα συμβαινει σε εκτροφη και φυση ,ειναι οτι καθαριζουν πληρως τη φωλια απο ακαθαρσιες ,ασχετα αν μικρο μερος τους (οταν ακομα ειναι φρεσκιες και δεν εχουν αναπτυχθει πανω τους βακτηρια της φωλιας και εξωτερικα του οργανισμου των πουλιων ) ισως το ανακυκλωνουν δινοντας σαν τροφη στα μικρα τους 

να εξηγησω τι εννοω :

ο γιατρος ειπε οτι με αυτο τον τροπο ,δημιουργουν την φυσιολογικη χλωριδα και πανιδα του γαστρεντερικου των πουλιων .Οταν τα μικρα ειναι στις πρωτες τους μερες και ταιζομενα απο τους γονεις με τροφη πεντακαθαρη και φρεσκια ,η ιδια η τροφη και τα υγρα του προλοβου των γονιων ,δινουν ενζυμα και καλα βακτηρια στο γαστρεντερικο των μικρων .Μπορει να υπαρχουν και βακτηρια που δεν ειναι αθωα σε υψηλους πληθυσμους ,αλλα σε χαμηλους χρειαζονται για διεργασιες που γινονται στο γαστρεντερικο ,για την αποικοδομηση των τροφων και απορροφηση των θρεπτικων συστατικων .Ειναι οι πρωτες κουτσουλιες ,οχι επικινδυνες αν ανακυκλωθουν αμεσα σαν τροφη στα μικρα ,αλλα επικινδυνες αν μεινουν στη φωλια και αναπτυχθουν μεσα τους υπερετρα καποια βακτηρια .Οταν οι μερες παιρνουν ,αυτη η τροφοδοτηση των γονιων σταματα ,γιατι ηδη εχει δημιουργηθει το απαραιτητο υγειες μικροβιακο φορτιο σε ισορροπια και περαιτερω παροχη ,γινεται επικινδυνη .Τοτε επειδη ηδη το μικροβιακο φορτιο καλο και κακο ,ειναι ηδη αυξημενο στην κουτσουλια ,αποκταει και αλλη υφη και οσμη 

ειναι αυτο που λεγανε ισως οι μαναδες σας .... τα μωρουδιακα << κακακια >> μοσχοβολανε κορη μου ,θα δεις που δεν θα σε νοιαζει να αλλαξεις πανα ....


αλλα οταν αρχιζουν τα μωρα και πλακωνουν τις κρεατοσουπες και τα χορτα .... οπου φυγει - φυγει .... οσοι ειστε γονεις καταλαβαινετε τι λεω   :winky: 


ενα ειναι λοιπον σιγουρο ! η μαμα καρδερινα δεν αφηνει κουτσουλιες στη φωλια .Τωρα αν τις πετα ολες εξω ή κρατα μερος τους στον προλοβο (γιατι στο στομα τις παιρνει για να τις μεταφερει ) δεν μπορουμε να το ξερουμε ... αλλα μαλλον συμβαινει

----------


## jk21

Για να  μην σας κραταω σε αγωνια , θα σας πω οτι αυτα που θα εξιστορησω ,τελικα ειχανε το πιο αισιο τελος 

ας ξεκινησω λοιπον να εξιστορω ,οτι εκτυλιχθηκε 

χθες το απογευμα λιγο πριν το κουρνιασμα ,ειχα παρατηρησει μειωμενη ληψη τροφης απο τη θηλυκια και πολλα περα δωυθε σε σχεση με αλλες μερες ,αλλα το τελευταιο το απεδωσα οτι ισως τα  μικρα πια εχουν μεγαλωσει τοσο ,ωστε να μην χρειαζεται να τα ζεσταινει πολυ (εκανε και ζεστη ... ) .Ηρεμησα οταν ειδα οτι πηγε κανονικα το βραδυ στη φωλια .Σημερα το πρωι ομως  ,λιγο πριν φυγω για τη δουλεια μου ,οση ωρα ημουν απανω ,την εβλεπα να περιφερεται χωρις να πηγαινει στη φωλια ,δεν την ειχα δει να τρωει και συχνα πηγαινε προς το καγκελο του αρσενικου ,κατι που δεν το εκανε τις αλλες μερες .Τα μικρα αν ειχαν φαει ,δεν ειχαν ι σημαδια φαγητου  στον προλοβο τους ,αλλα ηταν ακομα μια χαρα και μου δειχνανε και ανεπτυγμενα απο χθες .Για αρκετη ωρα υπηρχε η ιδια εικονα και επειδη τη στιγμη εκεινη ,επρεπε να παρω μονος μου την αποφαση ,δοκιμαζω να βαλω τον αρσενικο μεσα .Αμεσως ο αρσενικος μπαινει (προσπαθουσε συχνα ετσι κι αλλιως ,αλλα τα καγκελα τον εμποδιζανε ) και πηγαινει στην  ταιστρα και τρωει αυγοτροφη αρκετη ,δεν πηγαινει ομως στα μικρα οση ωρα μπορουσα ακομα να μεινω και επρεπε αναγκαστικα να φυγω ,για να παω στη δουλεια μου και ειχα και εξεταση καποιο τμημα σημερα .Η μεγαλη διαφορα ομως ηταν οτι ξαφνικα η θηλυκια ηρεμησε και πηγε να φαει και αυτη .Εφυγα προσευχομενος να μην πειραξει και παλι καποιο απο τα μικρα ,ασχετο αν απο εμπειρο στομα ,ειχα ηδη την προταση να τον εχω επιστρεψει δοκιμαστικα και  νωριτερα .Οταν τελειωσα την εξεταση ,πηρα αδεια να επιστρεψω προσωρινα σπιτι και κατα τις 12 .Οταν γυρισα βρηκα τα μικρα ακομα ζωντανα ,αλλα με αδειο προλοβο εκεινη τη στιγμη και δεν μπορουσα να ξερω αν ειχαν φαει ή οχι .Προσθεσα φρεσκια αυγοτροφη (ειχε μερος της σημαντικο ηδη φαγωθει ,αλλα δεν μπορουσα να πω οτι σιγουρα ειχε ταιστει κιολας ... ) και κλαδια λιναριου και ζωχου .Κατευθειαν πρωτα στην αυγοτροφη και μετα στα υπολοιπα ,η θηλυκια λιγο ,αλλα ο αρσενικος χωρις σταματημο επι 50 λεπτο (αντε να εκανε κενο 3 λεπτων συνολο ) ετρωγε συνεχως και οταν σταματησε αρχισε να περιφερεται για κανενα 3λεπτο και να μην πηγαινει να τα ταισει .Εκει επρεπε να φυγω και με ειχε λουσει κρυος ιδρωτας και ακομα περισσοτερο οταν γυρισα απο τη δουλεια και δεν ειδα σημαδια φαγητου στους προλοβους τους .Ετσι κατεβηκα να ετοιμασω κρεμα ,να αναλαβω εγω ταισμα .Οταν γυρισα και παω να βαλω τον καθετηρα απο πανω τους ,βλεπω κεφαλια να σηκωνονται για φαγητο .... αλλα με τους προλοβους .... καραγεματους ! 

Ευχομαι ολα να συνεχισουν καλα και μαλλον την θεση της κουρασμενης ισως μαμας ,ηρθε να λαβει παναξια ,ο πατερας ,εστω και αν στην αρχη ,ηταν πιθανοτατα δραστης της απωλειας του πρωτου νεοσσου 

το θετικο ειναι οτι τα μικρα ,εχουν πια αριθμο ημερων ,που μπορουν  να ζησουν με ταισμα απο εμενα αν χρειασθει και χωρις να εχουν την μανα να τα ζεσταινει

----------


## panos70

> Τασσο καλυτερες μανες απο τις καρδερινες δεν υπαρχουν! Αυτος ειναι ο γενικος κανονας και σιγουρα υπαρχουν και εξαιρεσεις! Ταιζουν πολυ συχνοτερα απο τα καναρινια και δινουν "καθαρη" τροφη χωρις κουτσουλιες!


αυτο το εχω ακουσει κι εγω απο πολλους καρδεριναδες χωρις βεβαια να εχω προσωπικη εμπειρια ,μπραβο στις μανες καρδερινες λοιπον

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη αφου τα μικρα εχουν φτασει σε τοσσες μερες ζωης, πιστευω να μην εχουν προβλημα και να τα μεγαλωσουν κανονικα

----------


## jk21

το ευχομαι Πανο .Ειδα νωριτερα τη μανα να ταιζει και σημερα και τον αρσενικο να εχει μια φυσιολογικοτατη συμπεριφορα εντος κλουβιου και καμμια κινηση εκατερωθεν για νεα βατεματα

----------


## jk21

Η ισχυς εν τη ενώσει !!!

----------


## johnakos32

Αυτα ειναι ετοιμα να σκασουν !
Μπραβο και στους δυο γονεις !
Καλα που σε προλαβαν αλλιως δεν ξερω πως θα τα βλεπαμε τωρα χαχαχαχα

----------


## lagreco69

Υπεροχα νεα. 

Μητσαρα μου καλη συνεχεια!!!!!!!!!!! 

Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!!! και με το καλο!!!!! να τα δεις κλαρωμενα!!!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Π α ν ε μ ο ρ φ α !!!

----------


## panos70

φτου φτου φτου μη τα ματιασουμε ,ετσι να πανε μεχρι να τρωνε μονα τους

----------


## jk21

τι να σου κανουν τα σκορδα; περασε λιγη ωρα ,παει η αλισινη τους ,δεν τα πιανουν τα μικροβια ! 

υπαρχει σιγουρο φαρμακο  , ευραιου φασματος

----------


## panos70

η και αυτο

----------


## jk21

τωρα εδεσε το γλυκο  .... 

ξερω καποιον που μολις το δει ,θα ξεκαρδιστει στα γελια .Αλλα εχω τοσα κεφια αυτη τη στιγμη  ,που παροτι βλεπω τον Ντιογκο διπλα στο Θεωμα τον Μαυρο για να τον βοηθησει να βαλει γκολ ,λεω καλουτσικος ειναι και ο Ντιογκο ..... λεφτα για πεταμα να χεις  :Jumping0046:

----------


## johnakos32

δεν ξερω ποιον εννοεις παντως εγω εσκασα με αυτα χαχαχαχαχαχα
 :Sign0024:  :Sign0006:

----------


## jk21

Με ρωτησε καποιο φιλαρακι για την αυγοτροφη ,ποια ειναι και συχνοτητα χορηγησης  ... ειχα καπου αναφερει ξανα ,οτι ειναι η  *Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*στην οποια απλα ειχα ριξει και μια κουταλια κια (αφου πρωτα ειχα ξεπλυνει με πιεση στο σουρωτηρι ) στην αρχη πριν ζεσταθει το νερο 

την βαζω κατα τις 8 το πρωι ,μετα κατα τις 3 το μεσημερι και μετα βαζω καποια μικροτερη ποσοτητα λιγο πριν κουρνιασουν ,για να εχει φρεσκια καποια ποσοτητα οταν ξυπνανε και μεχρι να βαλω την νεα ποσοτητα πρωι πρωι

----------


## jk21

Δεν κρυβω ,οτι ειχα στενοχωρεθει τοσο για την απωλεια του πρωτου μικρου ,μαλλον απο τον πατερα ,οσο και που θα αναγκαζομουν να τον εχω μακρια απο τα παιδια του και δεν θα συμμετεχει στο μεγαλωμα τους .Χθες ειχαμε μια ευχαριστη ανατροπη 


Σημερα δειτε το ζευγαρι να πηγαινει κατευθειαν στην κρεμωδη αυγοτροφη που εχω βαλει και σε ποσοτητα φυτρων Κινοα και Ροβιτσας 




μπροστα ειναι η αυγοτροφη και πιο μεσα η ταιστρα με φυτρα (πραγματικά .... οχι ζυμαρομπαλλες βαμμενες μπιζελί ... ) 


δειτε την αποδοχη ! δειτε το ρυθμο που τρωει την αυγοτροφη η μανα !

οσο προχωρανε οι μερες ,οι γονεις εμφανως επιλεγουν περισσοτερο τον χλωρο σπορο (φυτρα ,ημιωριμους πανω σε κλαρια ) και στις ταιστρες των ξηρων σπορων του μιγματος ,υπαρχει αργος ρυθμος καταναλωσης  .Η αυγοτροφη βεβαια ,παντα εχει σημαντικοτατη αποδοχη 


και δειτε και τα μικρα  .....

----------


## Gardelius

Μπράβο  ρε Μητσο !!!!!!!! 

Αυτές είναι εικόνες για να χαμογελάμε λιγάκι !  :: 

Με το καλό και στο κλαρί !!!

----------


## jk21

και ειμαστε μονο στην 8η μερα των μεγαλυτερων 2 νεοσσων και η 6η του μικροτερου ! ευχομαι να εχουμε πολλα να δουμε μπροστα μας ! 

εχω βεβαια παντα στο μυαλο μου ,οτι ξαφνικα ολα μπορει να αλλαξουν  ... 


αλλα σημερα χαμογελω ,για τα δικα μου και για ολων των παιδιων εντος και εκτος φορουμ που και φετος προσπαθουν για πραγματικη εκτροφη ιθαγενων !

----------


## Gardelius

Δεν έτυχες σε φάση να ταΐζουν οι γονείς ;

----------


## jk21

πρεπει να απομακρυνθω για να ταισουν .Σκεψου οτι η φωλια ειναι ακομα πιο κοντα απο εκει που ειναι οι ταιστρες .τις εχω πισω απο την μεγαλη πορτα της εσωτερικης κλουβας της συστοιχιας που εχω κανει .Οταν πλησιασα στο τελος ,ειδες οτι απομακρυνθηκα 

αν εννοεις απλα να δω οτι πανε φωλια να ταισουν ναι εχω δει μια φορα απο χθες ,αν και δεν βρισκομαι συνεχως απανω 

ομως θα δουμε και ταισματα .Πιστευω οτι οταν θα μεγαλωσουν καπως ,θα ειναι λιγοτερο επιφυλακτικοι οι γονεις

----------


## johnakos32

Εχει τρελλαθει ο αφεντης παμεεεεεεεεεε!
Ολα καλα θα πανε σου εχω πει να εισαι θετικος αλλιως ολα γυριζουν !
Ακομα και το μικρο δεν εχει διαφορα απο τα αλλα ! :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Πω πω πω πως μεγάλωσαν!!  :Happy: 
Άνοιξαν και τα ματάκια από το ένα, τα άλλα είναι κινεζάκια!!! Άρχισε να φαίνεται και το χρώμα της ΑΕΚ ...  :: 

Καλή συνέχεια και γρήγορα στο κλαρί!!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Τα έχουν ανοίξει καιρό τα ματάκια αλλά φοβούνται ότι θα αντίκρισουν κάτι που θα τα τρομάξει και τα κλείνουν!

----------


## jk21

και ολο μεγαλωνουμε

----------


## jk21

Kατι που ξεχασα και θυμηθηκα βλεποντας τη φωτο  ....

Σημερα εδωσα για πρωτη φορα φετος  γλυστριδα και βλεπετε ιχνη της (σκουρο ) στον προλοβο καποιου απο τα μικρα .Πριν αναφερω κατι που θα ηθελα ,για το φυτο αυτο που οι περισσοτεροι πια ξερουμε οτι ειναι φουλ στα ω3 και σε βιτ Α  ,θα ηθελα να επισημανω ,οτι παρατηρω ολοενα και περισσοτερο (ειτε γιατι ζεσταινει ο καιρος ,ειτε γιατι τα ιδια τα πουλια εχουν λογο να το κανουν ,γνωριζοντας οτι χρειαζεται )την ζητηση τους και την αποδοχη τροφων << φρεσκων >> οπως φυτρα ,χορταρικα ,ειτε γιατι θελουν να ενυδατωσουν τα μικρα τους ,ειτε γιατι απο ενστικτο ξερουν οτι πρεπει να τα εισαγαγουν για διατροφικους λογους ,στο διαιτολογιο των μικρων τους .Να πω οτι νερο υπαρχει διαθεσιμο παντα δροσερο και ομως επιλεγουν τα χορταρικα και οχι να πιουν αρκετο ,για να ενυδατωσουν την τροφη που ετοιμαζουν στον  προλοβο ,για να δωσουν  στα μικρα .Εχω παρατηρησει δυο φορες ,οτι αρνουνται να φανε αυγοτροφη ,ενω υπαρχει φρεσκια  και τα μικρα δεν ειναι ταισμενα και μολις μπει φυτρο ή χορταρικο ,τρωνε λιγο απο αυτο και κατευθειαν τρωνε μεγαλη ποσοτητα και απο αυγοτροφη .Μιλαμε μαλιστα για αυγοτροφη κρεμωδους υφης ,που δεν απουσιαζει η υγρασια 

αλλα ας δουμε ενα στοιχειο για την γλυστριδα και συγκεκριμενα για την πρωτεινη της ,αν αφαιρεθει το νερο που εχει μεσα της 

http://pfaf.org/User/plant.aspx?Lati...ulaca+oleracea



Composition


Figures in grams (g) or miligrams (mg) per 100g of food.


*Leaves (Dry weight)*


270 Calories per 100gWater : 0%*Protein: 26g;* Fat: 4g; Carbohydrate: 50g; Fibre: 11.5g; Ash: 20g;Minerals - Calcium: 1500mg; Phosphorus: 550mg; Iron: 29mg; Magnesium: 0mg; Sodium: 55mg; Potassium: 1800mg; Zinc: 0mg;Vitamins - A: 15000mg; Thiamine (B1): 0.35mg; Riboflavin (B2): 1.4mg; Niacin: 6mg; B6: 0mg; C: 250mg;




Μιλαμε δηλαδη για φουλ πρωτεινη ,που μαλιστα δεν ειναι παντα ακριβης η τιμης της ,αλλα μπορει να φτασει και σε ψηλοτερα επιπεδα

πιο πανω στην ιδια δημοσιευση ,αναφερεται διακυμανση μεταξυ 

*17.6 - 34.5g protein*

----------


## jk21

η φωλια αρχιζει να γινεται μικρη ,για τα καμαρια μου !!!



[IMG][/IMG]


* σκεφτηκα οτι ισως ειναι χρησιμο σαν πληροφορια ,οτι τις 5 πρωτες μερες των νεοσσων (τις 3 για το μικροτερο ) στην ποτιστρα εβαζα και  *Αντιβακτηριακό και ηπαροπροστατευτικό σκεύασμα για καρδερίνες και όλα τα πτηνά*

----------


## johnakos32

Αυτά θα φάνε και εμάς!!!!!! \\
Κουκλάκια!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

ωραιες κουτσιουλιες εχουν!!! Δοξα το Θεο!!! ολα καλα!

----------


## jk21

Καθε μερα και μεγαλωνουμε !!!





Ο μπαμπας τρωει cirsium creticum που ειχα απο περυσι βαλει στο ματι ,οτι βγαινει καπου και  εχω και φετος να τους δωσω .Το ανοιξα πλαγιως για να τσιμπανε ευκολοτερα .Εν τω μεταξυ ειναι γεματο μελιγκρα ο κορμος ! Μολις το εβαλα ,ο συνηθης υποπτος επενεβη

----------


## kostaskirki

Υ π ε ρ ο χ α !!

----------


## johnakos32

Ψυχουλακια ομορφα !!!!
Κοντευουμαι για το κλαρακι !!! αντε αντε!

----------


## jk21

ειχα βαλει νωριτερα και μια κορυφη απο αγριομαρουλο και το ειχανε γδυσει απο σπορους στο πι και φι

το πρωι επισης ειχε γευμα φυτρα νιζερ με μαυρο μικρο ηλιοσπορο 

ενω χθες ειχα βαλει με καλη αποδοχη και φυτρα τριγωνελλας 

μαζι με αυτα βεβαια ,τα φυτρα τα χαιρονται και τα καναρια μου !

----------


## nikoslarisa

πολύ ομορφα.μπραβο Δημητρη!!!!

----------


## jk21

τα δυο πρωτα ειναι 12 ημερων σημερα και ολοενα και δειχνουμε κανονικα πουλακια

το μενου σαν εξτρα ,εκτος απο φυτρα ηλιοσπορου το πρωι ,ειχε και μια κορυφη(ταξιανθια ) απο αγριομαρουλο (lactuca serriola ) τωρα το μεσημερακι γεματη σπορους !

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## johnakos32

Τα πραγματα δεν δειχνουν να  πηγαινουν μονο καλα φετος οπως ειπες , πανε περίφημα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Η μητερα ελάττωσε το ταισμα? θα δωσεις νεα φωλιτσα?

----------


## jk21

Παιδια σπανια πετυχαινω ταισμα ειτε γιατι λειπω εντελως απο το σπιτι ,ειτε γιατι τυχαινει να ειμαι κατω και οχι στο χωρο που τα εχω 

παντως και οι δυο οι γονεις τρωνε καλα ,οταν δινω κατι νεο να φανε !

δεν θα βαλω νεα φωλια .Θα περιμενω να βγουνε αυτα απο τη συγκεκριμενη και θα την καθαρισω αμεσα .Δεν εχω δει κινησεις για νεο ζευγαρωμα και το μυαλο τους το εχουν (οσο ειμαι απανω ) στο να φανε να ταισουν 

δεν θελω να σπρωξω την κατασταση να πανε σε νεα γεννα συντομα 

απο κει και περα αν δειξουν οτι δεν επιλεγουν την παλια φωλια ,θα μπει και νεα και θα δουμε .Στη φυση και πολυ περισσοτερο στην εκτροφη ,συχνα τα πουλια γεννανε ακομα και μεσα στον Ιουλη .Συνηθως ομως δεν εχουν πολλους νεοσσους γιατι οι συνθηκες οι καιρικες ,συχνα δεν ευνοουν την εκκολαψη 

Ειναι νωρις ομως να τα σκεφτομαι αυτα και το μονο που σκεφτομαι η τυχη που ειχε η προσπαθεια μου μεχρι τωρα ,να συνεχιστει και αρκει και μια γεννα με 4 υπεροχες ψυχουλες και κυριως με 2 γονεις που θα βγουν απο ολο αυτο υγιεις !

----------


## jk21

ειναι η δευτερη κορφη που τους εβαλα πριν κανενα μισαωρο .Την πρωτη την εξαφανισανε λιγη ωρα μετα απο τοτε που την εδωσα κατα τις 2μισυ





σε λιγο καιρο θα βλεπουμε και τετοιες εικονες  σε αγριομαρουλο

----------


## jk21

Πλησιαζει η μερα της εξοδου 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ninos

πολύ στρίμωγμα !!! χαχα.. με το καλό να βγούνε

----------


## johnakos32

Πολύ όμορφα και οι κουτσουλιές όπως πρέπει!!!   :Happy:  
Λίγες ημέρες μας έμειναν!

----------


## jk21

*Καλη*μερα !!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Καλημέρα!! 
Να ο πρώτος μάγκας!

----------


## mparoyfas

ζωγραφιά!

----------


## ninos

ωπ... ξεπορτισάμε !!!  χαχα  :Happy:    Με το καλό και τα υπόλοιπα Μήτσο.

----------


## Efthimis98

Πλησιάζει ο καιρός !!!  :Happy: 




> 


Καλή συνέχεια και με τα υπόλοιπα...!!!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

να και τα υπολοιπα ,ετοιμα και αυτα

----------


## panos70

ωραια πουλακια Δημητρη

----------


## Gardelius

Συγχαρητήρια Μητσο !!!!

*Έγινε Πραγματικότητα !!!!!!*

----------


## jk21

Βγηκε και το δευτερο καρδερινακι !



συντομα πιστευω θα ακουλουθησουν και τα αλλα δυο



το πρωινο μενου σημερα ,εχει 

φυτρα ηλιοσπορου και τριγωνελλας  (για την αξια της δειτε  ποστ  56  Οι σπόροι και η διατροφική τους αξία )



κρεμωδη αυγοτροφη 




*Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*



στην οποια απο αμυλουχα βαση εχω βαλει αντι  σιμιγδαλι ,βρωμη μονο και λιγο καλαμποκαλευρο ωστε στη συνταγη να ειναι απο 2 κουταλιες το καθενα  και απο 1 κουταλια της σουπας κινοα και κια ,καλα πλυμενες και τοποθετημενες απο την αρχη στο γαλα 


καθως και λιγη ποσοτητα απο αυτη τη βαση με λαχανικα ,χορταρικα ,φρουτα 

*Βάση αυγοτροφής με δημητριακά , χορταρικά ,λαχανικά και φρούτα*στην οποια προσθεσα λιγο ελαιολαδο και την εχω κανει σε μορφη πατε 



δειτε το πρωτο βιντεακι με τα μικρα εκτος φωλιας





ηδη ταισμενα ,αν κρινω απο το οτι δεν σπευδουν να γκρινιαξουν για τροφη στους γονεις  και παρολα αυτα οι δυο γονεις ,εχουν πεσει με τα μουτρα σε αυγοτροφη και φυτρα

(μπαμπας αυγοτροφη ,μανα στα φυτρα )


* εχω παρατηρησει την ουρα του μπαμπα να εχει βγαλμενο καθε μερα φτερο .... μαλλον στη θηλυκια αρχισαν να ξυπνανε ενστικτα .... αρχικα ανησυχησα για καποιο θεμα στον αρσενικο ,αλλα δεν χανει απο αλλου φτερα ή πουπουλα

----------


## binary

> να και τα υπολοιπα ,ετοιμα και αυτα


Πανέμορφα Δημήτρη! Μπράβο Σου... Καλή Συνέχεια - *Πάντα* Επιτυχίες! Φαντάζομαι πόσο χαρούμενος είσαι!

----------


## tasos-mo

> το πρωινο μενου σημερα ,εχει
> 
> φυτρα ηλιοσπορου και τριγωνελλας  (για την αξια της δειτε  ποστ  56  Οι σπόροι και η διατροφική τους αξία )
> 
> 
> 
> κρεμωδη αυγοτροφη 
> 
> 
> ...



Τι κρίμα να μην σε έχω γείτονα..άλλοι γείτονες κάνουν τρακα καφέ και ζάχαρη,εγω θα έκανα απ'ολα αυτα

----------


## kostaskirki

Μπραβο!! Μπραβο!! Και παλι μπραβο!!

----------


## jk21

Μαλλον ο δικο σου ο γειτονας ,θα σου κανει συντομα τρακα απο καποια σαν αυτα ....   :winky:

----------


## stefos

πολυ ομορφες στιγμες !!!!

----------


## johnrider

ευτυχώς εγώ σε έχω σχετικά κοντά για να έρχομαι να σου κάνω τράκα. ::

----------


## jk21

> πολυ ομορφες στιγμες !!!!


ακομα μια μεσημεριανη 

ο αρσενικος σε αμεση επιθεση ,πανω σε scabiosa maritima που του εβαλα .Του το εκανα συχνα ,οταν τον ειχα στην αρχη με το χωρισμα  ,για να ασχολειται και να ξεχνιεται .Τωρα ομως θα ταισει με αυτη τα μικρα του !!! Μπηκαν ξανα και νεα φυτρα 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Τα μικρα πια εχουν ολα κλαρωσει και κανους τις πρωτες τους πτησεις 



εδω σε στιγμες μεσημεριανης χαλαρωσης




νωριτερα οι γονεις ,ειχα την ευκαιρια να βοσκησουν   φρεσκους σπορους ραδικιου ,πανω σε κλαρια που τους μαζεψα

ηδη εχουν αρχισει να εμφανιζονται παντου γυρω μας

----------


## mitsman

κατσικες ειναι μωρε να βόσκουν???? τσιμπάνε.... χο χο χο χο χο

----------


## jk21

Κατσικες ,κατσικες !!!! οι κατσικες του πουλοφικιωρη !  :winky:

----------


## mitsman

βρε δωσε τους λιγο τσι τσι να φανε τα πουλια (κρεας).... τι τις περασες?????

----------


## jk21

ολα πανε καλα στο μεγαλωμα των νεοσσων και ηδη τα μεγαλυτερα φτασανε στην 21η τους μερα ! κανουνε πια κανονικες πτησεις !!!

η γλυστριδα ,το αγριομαρουλο ,η κοκκινη πιπερια και τα φυτρα εναλλασονται πρωι απογευμα ,μερα παρα μερα ,συμπληρωματικα στο ενισχυμενο μιγμα σπορων και στην αυγοτροφη 

απο το μιγμα σπορων ,εμφανεστατα περιλλα ,κανναβουρι με σειρα αναφορας ,ειναι η βασικη προτιμηση των γονιων !

αυριο μαλλον θα βγαλω και κανενα βιντεακι

----------


## jk21

ο μπαμπας αρχισε το καμακι στη μανουλα ....

----------


## johnakos32

Κοίτα να δεις που θα την ρίξει!

----------


## Gardelius

Πάμε για 2η γέννα Μητσο ;

----------


## jk21

Ηλια αν δεν ειχα σαν δεδομενο απο αλλους εμπειροτερους εκτροφεις ,οτι συχνα τα πουλια ανοιξη ειναι αδρανη και καλοκαιριατικα παιρνουν μπροστα με επιτυχημενες γεννες ,δεν θα τα αφηνα να προχωρησουν ή μαλλον καλυτερα ,θα ηθελα να μην τα αφησω να προχωρησουν 

ακομα και να ηθελα ομως ,δεν ξερω ποσο θα τα επηρεαζε ψυχολογικα (και οι καρδερινες εχουν ενα θεμα με τα ψυχολογικα τους .... ) να τα χωριζα ενω ακομα ηταν στα φορτε τους και χωρις καν να εχουν απογαλακτιστει τα μικρα 

ναι λοιπον ,εν δυναμει υπαρχουν οι συνθηκες να συνεχισουν (φωλια και ειναι μαζι ακομα ) και αν το κανουν συντομα (που υπαρχουν τετοια σημαδια ) θα τα αφησω .αν αργησουν και με απογαλακτισμενα πια τα μικρα ,δω οτι ξαφνικα θελουν να κανουν φωλια ,τοτε θα ζητησω τη γνωμη με τα τοτε συγκεκριμενα δεδομενα , μελων και αλλων φιλων με εμπειρια και θα παρω μετα την αποφαση μου .Το μονο που με προβληματιζει σε νεα γεννα ,ειναι η κουραση της θηλυκιας .Πιστευω ομως οτι αν ειναι αρκετα κουρασμενη ,απλα δεν θα προχωρησει ή θα εγκαταλειψει τα αυγα .Ακομα και αυτο να γινει ,οταν ηδη εχω βγαλει 4 μικρα ,αρκει αυτα να ειναι καλα ,δεν θα ειναι κατι που θα με στενοχωρησει .Αρκει οι γεννητορες να ειναι καλα !

----------


## johnakos32

Προχωρα εκει !!! Φετινο πουλακι το θηλυκο 2 γεννες ειναι καλα !
Να περασει με το καλο η μια και ας ερθει και η αλλη !!!! Αν κουραστουν θα σταματησουν!

----------


## jk21

Μεγαλωνουμε ! τα δυο μεγαλυτερα ειναι 26 ημερων πια

----------


## johnakos32

Καλό στημένα κουκλάκια!!!!  Πανέμορφα!!! 
Εχει κάτι το ένα ματάκι του αρσενικού?

----------


## kostaskirki

Τι ομορφες εικονες!! Τι ομορφα πουλια!! Σκορδα και παλι σκορδα!!

----------


## jk21

οχι ,μια χαρα ειναι Γιαννη 

σε ποια φωτο και ποιο ματι εννοεις;

----------


## kostaskirki

Νομιζω πως λεει την πρωτη εικονα στο δεξια ματι οπως το βλεπουμε!

----------


## Gardelius

Άντε ! και θα έλεγα "που είναι οι φωτό τόσες μέρες" !! ;

Κουκλάκια είναι  !!!!!! άντε με το καλό και το "βάψιμο" !!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπράβο σε όλους, στον Δημήτρη, στα πουλιά και σε όλους όσους σε βοήθησαν!!  :Happy: 
Τώρα θα περιμένουμε λίγο καιρό για να δούμε σούπερ κόκκινες μάσκες!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Σε εκείνη που λέει ο Κώστας λέω Δημήτρη σαν ένα πρήξιμο,  κάπου να το έτριψε και να μολύνθηκε..

----------


## jk21

εκανα ζουμ να φανει καλυτερα.το περιγραμμα στο ματι ετσι ηταν παντα .αν δειτε δεν υπαρχει διογκωση 



και απο την αλλη υπαρχει το ιδιο περιγραμμα και εκει ειναι πιο ξεκαθαρο οτι δεν υπαρχει διογκωση





θα το δω παντως αυριο το πρωι καλυτερα

----------


## Steliosan

Πιστευω οτι ειναι της φωτογραφιας.

----------


## johnakos32

Ίσως είναι της φωτογραφίας εγώ το λέω για καλό και για κακό... 
Το σίγουρο είναι ότι τον έχει ταράξει στο τάισμα!

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη το παρακολουθεις και τις επομενες μερες και βλεπεις

----------


## jk21

ευτυχως ολα καλα !

----------


## Efthimis98

Δημήτρη, νέα δεν έχει;;; 
Μας τα στερείς!!  :winky:

----------


## jk21

Τα νεα ειναι οτι ολα πανε μια χαρα με τα μικρα ,αλλα ειμαι σε διλλημα αν πρεπει να τους βγαλω τη φωλια γιατι εχουν αρχισει να χτιζουν ,ομως ειναι αργα (αν και τα γαρδελια συχνα και απο αλλους εκτροφεις εχω ακουσει στην εκτροφη οτι προχωρανε σε γεννες και κατακαλοκαιρο )και κυριως θα βγουνε σε διαστημα που θα τα προσεχει μαλλον αλλος

----------


## johnakos32

Ρε άσε εκεί τα πουλάκια να χαρούν! Άλλοι ακόμα δεν έχουν ξεκινήσει!

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη τα βλεπω δυνατα και ορεξατα και πραγματι λογω καιρου σε πολλους ακουω οτι εχουν ξεκινησει αργα ,αλλα με προβληματιζει η περιοδος που μαλλον θα γεννηθουν τα μικρα .Απο πλευρας θεσης φωλιας και χωρου ,εχει παντα δροσια ακομα και με ζεστη ,λογω πανελ πολυουρεθανης και σκιαστρων διαμπερων στον αερα γυρω γυρω που δινουν δροσια ακομα και σε εντονη ζεστη ,αλλα αν κατι παει στραβα δεν θα ειμαι αθηνα μαλλον να το διαχειριστω .Απο την αλλη δεν ξερω αν τους εμποδισω ,αν το δεχθουν αστρεσσαριστα ή τουλαχιστον λιγο οπως συνηθως τα καναρινια

----------


## Gardelius

Πάμε, πάμε για την * 2η !!!!!!!!!*  :winky:

----------


## jk21

αφου το ζητησατε ,τραβηξα και ενα βιντεακι τωρα το απογευμα σε στιγμες χαλαρωσης 




να και η φωλια ,σε πρωινη φωτο και απογευματινη αφου εβαλα σαν διαθεσιμο υλικο πια και το ψιλοκομμενο λευκο νημα (ειναι τετοιο που δεν στριβει για να μπλεχτει στο ποδι ) και φυσικα τριχα που δεν βλεπω να προτιμουν ομως και παλι 







αυτο απο τωρα παιζει με το βαμβακι





εδω με τον πατερα τους 



και μια σε κοντινη ποζα σε ενα τους

----------


## Efthimis98

Τέλεια Δημήτρη!!  :Happy: 
Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά και στην δεύτερη αναπαραγωγή!! 

Βλέπω σε ένα άρχισε να βγαίνει και η κόκκινη μάσκα...  ::

----------


## johnakos32

Αντε να έρθουν και τα νέα αυγά!!! 
Ωραία η ψευτομασκα του ενός :winky:

----------


## amastro

Πιο πολύ μου πάει σε μικρή πληγή παρά σε χρώμα μάσκας.

----------


## kostaskirki

Σαφως και παςσε δευτερη αναπαραγωγη Δημητρη αφου το θελουν τα πουλια, μιας και ημερομηνιακα σε παιρνει! Ο τυχερος που θα στα προσεχει οταν φυγεις για της διακοπες σου!!  Πανεμορφα γιαβρακια και καλη συνεχεια σου ευχομαι!!
Στην φωτο πραγματι δειχνει σαν πληγη,αν και μαλλον το κανει ο φακος! Παντως αποκλειεται να ειναι το κοκκινο της μασκας.

----------


## panos70

ωραια πουλακια να τα χαιρεσαι ,και καλη συνεχεια

----------


## jk21

Παιδια η φωλια ειχε ξεμεινει ξεχασμενη ,αφου με τον ερχομο του νεου μηνα ,ειχα σκοπο να την αφαιρεσω ,αλλα ειδα σημαδια χθες και ελαχιστα προχθες και την αφησα ,γιατι ουτε ξερω που θα μαι εκεινες τις μερες ,λογω προβληματος ασθενειας συγγενικου προσωπου ,που καθιστουν αβεβαιο το προγραμμα .Να εχω αυγα γεννημενα στις πατηθρες και σπασμενα τζαμπα και βερεσε αν  τελικα ειμαι εδω ,δεν ξερω πως θα το αντιμετωπιζα .Αλλα και αυτη τη στιγμη δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν τελικα τα αφησω .Εκτος αν εχω αμεσες εξελιξεις 

τα μικρα συχνα βαζουν το προσωπο στις τρυπες του πλεγματος και υποπτευθηκα και γω οτι ειναι πληγη .Οποτε το κοιταξα απο κοντα δεν μοιαζει ομως (δεν τα εχω πιασει .δεν βαζω χερι οσο τα βλεπω κινητικα γιατι και με την εισοδο του χεριου για τις ταιστρες τρομαζουν και κανουν αυτη την κινηση στο πλεγμα ) για πληγη και ποτε δεν ειδα αιμα .Δεν ειμαι ομως καν σιγουρος οτι δεν ειναι και φτερωμα αλλα μαλλον δεν ειναι .Το πιθανοτερο ειναι δερμα ατραυματιστο που του εχουν φυγει τα πουπουλα

----------


## panos70

Να τα  παρατηρεις διακριτικα καθε μερα,αν δεις κατι που θα σε ανησυχησει η να φαινεται σαν πληγη τοτε αναγκαστικα θα το πιασεις να το δεις

----------


## johnakos32

Η ψευτομασκα είναι λέμε που βγάζουν κάποια πριν από την πτεροροια,  πολύ μικρότερη από την τελική και σπαστη... 
Τα πιο ανεπτυγμένα την βγάζουν συνήθως αλλά δεν σημαίνει κάτι.  Αδιάβαστο σε πιάνω χαχαχαχχαχαχ

----------


## jk21

δεν το εχω πιασει να το δω απο κοντα Γιαννη ,αλλα δεν μου μοιαζει για ιχνος απο χρωμα φτερου .Θα με συμφερε να ειναι αυτη η εκδοχη και ελπιζω να ειναι .Αλλα δεν με ανησυχει και η αλλη ,γιατι 100 % δεν υπαρχει ενεργη φλεγμονη 


* δεν θυμαμαι αν το ανεφερα , οταν ειχα γραψει τη συνταγη αυγοτροφης που τους δινω ,αλλα ειχα βαλει μεσα και εκχυλισμα σε γλυκερινη ,απο πεταλα λουλουδιου ταραξακου

----------


## jk21

το πρωι κατα τις 11.30 




και το μεσημερι στις 3μισυ

----------


## antonispahn

Πολυ ωραια Δημητρη, χαιρομαι και εξαιρετικη παρουσιαση
΄3

----------


## johnrider

αύριο θα έχει καλυφθεί με βαμπάκι ο πάτος.

----------


## jk21

και μια σημερα κατα τις 10 το πρωι

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτά τα νέα σου Δημήτρη κάθε πρωί μου φτιάχνουν την ημέρα!!  :Happy: 
Είσαι έτοιμος για μία ακόμη 4άδα;; 

Εύχομαι ό,τι καλύτερο για εσένα και τα πουλιά!!! Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά!! Φέτος έσπασε η γκίνια!!!  :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

Πάμε για 5αδα τώρα !!!!!!!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Αυτή την φορά θα είναι εξάδα :winky:

----------


## ninos

Με το καλό Δημήτρη !!

----------


## jk21

Ειμαι ετοιμος παντα για χαρες και για λυπες .Τιποτα δεν εχει τελειωσει στην αναπαραγωγη καρδερινας ,πριν το τελος της πτεροροιας και ακομα και τοτε ,απλα μειωνεται σημαντικα το ποσοστο του κινδυνου για την ζωη των νεοσσων ,ωστε να φτασουν την πληρη ενηλικιωση .Ημουν τυχερος στην πρωτη γεννα ,ευχομαι το ιδιο να συμβει και τωρα και να δωσουμε για αλλη μια φορα το μπραβο μας στους πραγματικους πρωταγωνιστες ,αυτη την αξια μανουλα και τον λεβεντη (με ενα λαθακι εστω στην αρχη ) πατερα !

----------


## Gardelius

Όλα θα πανε καλά !!!! 

Η θετική ενέργεια απ όλους μας είναι αυτή που βοηθάει  !!!!

Η χαρά του ενός είναι χαρά *όλων !!!! στο φόρουμ μας !!!!*

----------


## geo_ilion

> Όλα θα πανε καλά !!!! 
> 
> Η θετική ενέργεια απ όλους μας είναι αυτή που βοηθάει  !!!!
> 
> Η χαρά του ενός είναι χαρά *όλων !!!! στο φόρουμ μας !!!!*


σωστος ο ηλιας 
με το καλο να ερθουν και τα αυγα 4 - 5 - 6 οσα να ειναι 
καλη συνεχεια δημητρη

----------


## jk21

ηρθε το πρωτο αυγουλακι !

----------


## johnrider

:Fighting0066:

----------


## kostaskirki

Με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα, Δημητρη!!

----------


## mparoyfas

με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες , πάντα τετοια, με το καλο τα υπόλοιπα!

----------


## ninos

καλή αρχή !!!!!!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Τώρα πλέον χωρίς άγχος αφού πέρασε η πρώτη γέννα με επιτυχία! 
Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## Efthimis98

Άντε Δημήτρη! Ποιος σε πιάνει τώρα!!!  :Happy: 
Με το καλό και τα υπόλοιπα!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Σημερα βρηκα ενα αυγο ,σπασμενο αλλα με τον κροκο οχι διαλυμενο (προσπαθησα να το βγαλω φωτο ,αλλα ηταν σε θεση που δεν μπορουσα και με την μετακινηση λερωσε με σπορια που κολλησανε πανω ) στο αλλο μισο της κλουβας ,μισο μετρο μακρια απο τη φωλια .Το αυγο εμοιαζε ασπορο .Στην μια πλευρα του κροκου τουλαχιστον δεν υπηρχε σημαδι .Για να μετακινηθει εκει απο το εσωτερικο της φωλιας ,πρεπει να το τρυπησε ελαχιστα καποιο πουλι ,να το αρπαξε και να το πηγε απεναντι .Λιγο δυσκολο ,γιατι θα ειχε ιχνη αυγου στη φωλια και αν πρωτα το ειχε πεταξει κατω ,θα επεφτε στο πατωμα ,αφου στη θεση που ειναι η φωλια ,δεν εχω πατο και το αυγο θα περνουσε τη σχαρα .Μαλλον το εκανε εκει η θηλυκια (με μικρη πιθανοτητα να ειναι επιτηδες βγαλμενο απο τη φωλια ,αλλα μαλλον οχι ) και ισως και το αλλο που βρηκα αθιχτο μεσα στη φωλια ,να ειναι ασπορο .Θα δειξει η συνεχεια .Εβγαλα προσωρινα τη φωλια και πηρα το αυγο ,βαζοντας αλλο πλαστικο και μικρου μεγεθους που ετυχε να εχω 

τα συναισθηματα ειναι αναμικτα .Ποιος δεν θελει να εβγαζε και αλλα καρδερινακια ,αλλα η εποχη δεν ειναι η καλυτερη και δεν θελω να κουραστουνε τα πουλια ,αλλα απο την αλλη δεν ηθελα να τα << κοψω >> μην στρεσσαριστουν .Αν αυτο γινει για φυσικους λογους ,ισως ειναι το καλυτερο .Με υγειεις γονεις ,θα ζησουμε ξανα ομορφες στιγμες του χρονου και θα ζησουνε και κεινα τη χαρα της αναπαραγωγης 

Συνεχιζεται προσεχως ... στις οθονες σας  :Happy:

----------


## tasos-mo

Δημητρη πιστεψε με, πολυ εδω μεσα καταλαβαινουν τι εννοεις ''τα συναισθηματα ειναι αναμικτα'' ειμαστε ολοι παθοντες αλλος πολυ,αλλος λιγοτερο...αναμενουμε την συνεχεια....

----------


## jk21

βρηκα ακομα ενα αυγο ,αρκετα μακρια απο τη φωλια (στο αλλο μισο της διχωρης κλουβας ) αλλα αυτη τη φορα με κροκο σπασμενο (αλλα αφαγωτο ) .Εβαλα εκτος απο το πλαστικο που μενει αθιχτο στη φωλια και ενα ακομα αβατευτο που ειχε κανει πριν λιγες μερες η γκρι ενος χρονου καναρα που εχω .Ετσι θα δω αν τελικα καποιος πειραζει τα πραγματικα αυγα ή απλα η θηλυκια τα << σπερνει >> οπου της καπνισει (αυτο ηταν κοντα στην ποτιστρα )

----------


## Steliosan

Μαλλον το εριξε στο κληρο...νερο ή γεννα;Και ξαφνικα αποφασισε να κανει και τα δυο. :winky:

----------


## jk21

παντως αργοτερα προς το μεσημερι τρομαξα γιατι δεν την ειδα μαζι με τα αλλα και λεω που βρηκε ανοιγμα και το σκασε; 

.... κλωσσουσε μεσα στη φωλια  και το καναρινισιο απειραχτο .Το απογευμα λιγο που ανεβηκα την πετυχα εξω .Αν τη δω να κλωσσα μονιμα ,ισως βαλω και το δικο της .Δεν ξερω ... θα δω

----------


## tasos-mo

> παντως αργοτερα προς το μεσημερι τρομαξα γιατι δεν την ειδα μαζι με τα αλλα και λεω που βρηκε ανοιγμα και το σκασε;



 :Mad0234:  :Mad0234:  :Mad0039:  :redface:   Τι λες τωρα Δημητρη.......το μεσημερι στην κανονικη καθημερινη αλλαγη αυγοτροφης ανοιγω την πορτα με το ενα χερι και με το αλλο βαζω μεσα την θηκη με την αυγοτροφη...και βγαζοντας το χερι για να κλεισω την πορτα βρηκε το μονακριβο καρδερινακι μου το καταλληλο σημειο την καταλληλη ωρα και τσουπ την εκανε για αλλου.....εγω φταιω που ειχα αφησει την εξωτερικη πορτα του χωρου που εχω τα πουλια ανοιχτη......προσπαθησα να τρεξω απο πισω μπας και επεφτε εκει κοντα αλλα τζιφος...εκανε μια πτηση απιστευτη....μακαρι να μην το φαει κανενα γερακι η κτλ...εστω ας το πιασει καποιος αλλος δεν με νοιαζει.....ειχα κατι νευρα εκεινη την ωρα ενα ειχα ρε γ@μ@τ@....δεν ειχα σκποπο να το αναφερω αλλα μολις ειδα το post σου ειπα δεν ειναι τυχαιο...αν δεν τα παρατησω μετα απο την φετινη χρονια θα ειναι θαυμα.....αφηνω τις ελπιδες μου για φετος σε ενα ζευγαρι φλωρια που αργησε πολυ να ξεκινησει και εχει τωρα 5αυγα και τα 2καρδερινακια που εσωσα τελευταια....

----------


## kostaskirki

Τασσο ολα αυτα που λες δεν δικαιολογουν την αποκοπη σου απο τις αναπαραγωγες!! Ολα αυτα συμβαινουν σε ολους! Εχασα φλωρακι ετσι και φαγοθηκε απο γατι οπως ειχα γραψει! Δυστυχως αυτα συμβαινουν!! Το εχουμε ξαναπει πως με τα ιθαγενη τα πραγματα στραβονουν πολυ ευκολα αλλα οταν ερθει η επιτυχια η χαρα ειναι απεριγραπτη!! Εννοειτε οτι συνεχιζεις δυνατα φιλε!!

----------


## jk21

Tασο ειναι μια μεγαλη ατυχια για σενα ,ομως ειναι η μικροτερη που θα μπορουσε σε κεινο και δινω και μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να μην ηταν ατυχια ,αν ειναι σαν δεδομενο,οτι το σπιτι σου ειναι πλησιον εξοχης .Το οτι πετα δυνατα ,δειχνει οτι εχει τι δυναμη να φυγει συντομα αρκετα χιλιομετρα .Το οτι ειναι καρδερινα ,σιγουρευει οτι εχει τα ενστικτα να αναζητησει μονο του τροφη .Να σαι σιγουρος οτι μπορει να το κανει .Ο μονος κινδυνος ειναι να μην εχει εκει κοντα φυτα καταλληλα και απο ενστικτο να δοκιμασει οτι βρει ,που καποιων φυτων σποροι ,μπορει να ειναι και τοξικοι (στη φυση το χειμωνα ελλειψει τροφης ,δοκιμαζουν τα παντα ακομα και αγνωστα και λεγεται οτι το ρολο αυτο συνηθιζεται στο κοπαδι  να το εχουν συγκεκριμενα πουλια ,οι δοκιμαστες ) .Καλος μου φιλος εχει απελευθερωσει καπου κοντα στη Σαλονικη μικρα καποια πουλακια (απο πετ σοπ ) και ειδε την περιοχη του ξαφνικα να εχει στα επομενα χρονια ,ικανο αριθμο γαρδελιων ,που καποια πλησιαζουν απιστευτα κοντα στην εκτροφη του .Δεν υπαρχει πιο υπεροχο συναισθημα απο αυτο που νοιωθει 


Οσο για τα περι εγκαταλειψης της προσπαθειας .Μεχρι περυσι ειχα κανει καποιες προσπαθειες που για τρελους λογους 

(αρπαχτικο να πεφτει στην εκτροφη μου για πρωτη φορα και να τρωει το ενα απο τα πρωτα 2 πουλακια , πουλια που κατα 99 % πεθανανε απο εισβολη παιχνιδιαρη σκυλο στο χωρο εκτροφης και εντονο σοκ , πουλι που πεθανε γιατι πιαστηκε το δαχτυλιδι του στο αγκαθι νεραγκαθου ,πουλι που το μεσημερι εδειξε αρρωστο ,το επομενο πρωι ειχε πεθανει και ελιωσε στην κυριολεξια σε 1-2 μερες  ,θηλυκια που παρατησε στις 25 μερες τα μικρα να τα ταιζει και σε 2 μερες πεθανε και αυτη και ο αρσενικος για αγνωστους λογους (ελλειπα ) ενω ειχα αφησει τον αρσενικο να κελαηδα )

πεθανανε το ενα μετα απο το αλλο .Να σου πω την αληθεια ,μπηκα στο χωρο ,οχι για μενα αλλα για να πεισω τους φιλους μου και οσους αλλους θελουν ,να δουν την εκτροφη σε καποια πραγματα με τα δικα μου ματια .Κατηγορηθηκα απο  ανθρωπους που ειχα σαν αδερφους  ,οτι πεθαινω τα πουλια .Εφτασα στο σημειο απο την πικρα   , να ειμαι ενα βημα πριν να κλεισω εδω και στο fb το προφιλ μου και τα πμ , να σταματησω να γραφω και να ειμαι μονο διπλα στα παιδια της ομαδας που διαχρονικα με τη σειρα του ο καθενας ,δινει οτι μπορει αππο το μετεριζι του για να ειναι ανοιχτη αυτη η παρεα ,ομως ειδα οτι δεν εχω δικαιωμα να αφησω το χωρο στην επελαση των φωλισιων και στις συνταγες φαρμακων  με δεκαπλασιες δοσεις και πεισμωσα ,ορμωντας για ακομα μια προσπαθεια ,ετοιμος να αποτυχω ή να πετυχω και η ιδια τυχη που μου ειχε γυρισε την πλατη ,φετος προς το παρον δειχνει να ειναι μαζι μου .Γιατι δεν εγινα ξαφνικα εμπειρος και σωστος .Τυχερος ειμαι και ισως γινω μεσα απο τις εμπειριες τα επομενα χρονια 

εχεις υποχρεωση Τασο και συ και οσοι αλλοι προσπαθειτε την πραγματικη εκτροφη ,οσοι δεν θελετε πια να ξερετε τι σημαινει 1 μωρε πιασμενο πουλακι δεν εγινε και τιποτα ,οσοι δεν ακουτε τις σειρηνες των φωλισιων ,να συνεχισετε ολοι να δινετε παραδειγμα επιτυχιας και αποτυχιας ,δηλαδη προσπαθειας ,στα νεα παιδια που διψουν κρυφα ή φανερα για εκτροφη ιθαγενων  (για πραγματικη εκτροφη ) ενω ακομα εχουν καναρινια ή παραδεισια ή παπαγαλους .

Συνεχιζουμε

----------


## jk21

Επιτελους τα επιασα την ωρα που τρωνε .Κοιταξτε τα ατιμα πως παραμονευουν δεξια αριστερα για να μην υπαρχει τριγυρω κινδυνος .Αριστερα εχει σπορους (επιλεγουν  σταθερα πρωτη την περιλλα ανεξαρτητου χρωματος ) και δεξια η αυγοτροφη σε μορφη ζυμης 





την θηλυκια την βλεπω συχνα στη φωλια .Σημερα εκανε αυγο μεσα και ηταν αθιχτο .Αποφασισα και εβαλα και το κανονικο που ειχε κανει αρχικα ,αλλα προς το παρον αφησα μεσα το πλαστικο και το καναρινισιο που ξεχωριζει απο το μεγεθος .Αν και η γκρι ειχε μεινει χωρις αρσενικο καποιες μερες ,δεν ξερεις καμμια φορα ...

οτι αντικρυσα αρχικα 



και με την προσθηκη του αρχικου αυγου

----------


## jk21

αυτο που ονομαζω .... αεροκλωσσημα 


φαινεται ξεκαθαρα οτι δεν εχει βυθιστει ακομα ,για το κανονικο κλωσσημα που συνηθως ξεκινα 4η μερα 


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## kostaskirki

Δημητρη τα μικρα με τι εχεις σκοπο να τα "βαψεις"? 
Καλαμποκι, καλεντουλα κλπ? Καπου διαβασα για αποσταγμα-βαμα καλεντουλας! Κανει για τα πουλια η περιεχει οινοπνευμα?

----------


## jk21

αφου ενημερωσω οτι δεν ειχα αλλο αυγο,αλλα η θηλυκια καθεται φανατικα απο σημερα στα δυο πραγματικα δικα της και στο καναρινισιο 


να πω στον Κωστη και σε ολους ,οτι ηδη στην κρεμωδη αυγοτροφη εχω ριξει εκχυλισμα απο πεταλα λουλουδιου ταραξακου ,που εχω εκχυλισει με γλυκερινη χωρις αλκοολ και το ιδιο συντομα θα κανω σε νεα αυγοτροφη ή με παροχη στην ποτιστρα ,με αντιστοιχο καλεντουλας 

δεν ειναι αλκοολουχο γιατι εχει γινει με γλυκερινη και οχι με αλκοολ 

μπορει καποιος αν δεν εχει γλυκερινη (αν και πια βρισκεις πιο ευκολα ) να τριβει αποξηραμενα πεταλα στην αυγοτροφη 

η γλυστριδα επισης εχει λουτεινη 

στην αυγοτροφη που εφτιαξα τωρα τελευταια εβαλα επιπλεον καλαμποκαλευρο και λιγοτερο σιμιγδαλι σιτου 

οι πιπεριες επισης που δινω συχνα ,εχουν και αυτες λουτεινη 

ηδη ο αρσενικος ,πριν ακομα περασει πτεροροια ,εχει πιο σκουρα μασκα απο τοτε που τον εφερα στην εκτροφη  ,που ηταν εντελως ανοιχτο πορτοκαλι

----------


## mitsman

Εμενα το Θηλυκο που θα μου δωσεις δεν με νοιαζει να ειναι και λιγο πορτοκαλι η μασκουλα του!!!!!

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι κοκκινη ,μην παρεις  ::

----------


## johnakos32

Του Μήτσου θα του δώσεις αυτή που θα κάνει γκρενα μάσκα αν δεν είναι καλή την δίνεις σε μένα και ετοιμάζεις για κεινον του χρόνου :-S

----------


## mitsman

Εγω ειπα οτι απλα δεν με πειραζει να ειναι και λιγο πορτοκαλι...... τιποτα αλλο δεν ειπα!!!!

----------


## jk21

Ελα πανω αγορι μου και οπως και να ναι ,θα διαλεξεις !

----------


## jk21

το ενα αυγο εκτος φωλιας σπασμενο κατω και με διαλυμενο κροκο και το αλλο να εχει αυτη την εικονα στην ωοσκοπηση που εκανα



Τελος για φετος ! καλα να ειναι τα πουλακια να μας δωσουν νεες χαρες στο μελλον ! Λεω να μας δωσουν ,γιατι ολο αυτο το διαστημα ενοιωθα τη δικια σας χαρα ,διπλα στη δικη μου

η οικογενεια συγκεντρωμενη ,με τον μπαμπα μονο στα καγκελα 





απο σημερα το απογευμα ,δυο απο τα 4 θα μεταφερθουν στην εκτροφη ατομου που μου ειχε χαρισει καρδερινουλες ,στις πρωτες ατυχεις προσπαθειες μου 

Ισως και καποιο ή καποια αν χρειαστει ,σε ατομο που ειτε σε μενα θα βρισκονται ,ειτε σε κεινον ,ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα ,απλα εκει θα αναπνεουν και θαλλασινο αερα !  :winky: 

του χρονου με το καλο ,εχω στο μυαλο μου με τα επομενα ,να ξεκινησω αυτο που ονειρευομαι εδω και καιρο ! Σωστη εκτροφη ,απο νεα καθαρα παιδια ,αξια να φερουν την αλλαγη στην εκτροφη καρδερινας και ευρυτερα των ιθαγενων .Απλα ενα λιθαρακι σε ενα πολυ μεγαλο καστρο !

καλο καλοκαιρι !!!

----------


## johnakos32

Αντε Δημήτρη και του χρόνου! 
Μια ερώτηση μήπως γνωρίζεις εσύ η κάποιο άλλο παιδί,  αν δεν χωριστεί το παιδί που θα κρατήσει ο Δημητρης στην εκτροφη του μέχρι το τέλος της συντήρησης θα υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα ?

----------


## kostaskirki

Και του χρονου Δημητρη με υγεια πανω απο ολα!! Τα υπολοιπα αν υπαρχει θεληση ερχονται.......!! Στο μεγαλο καστρο που λες νομιζω πως οχι λιθαρακι βαζεις αλλα ολοκληρο το νταμαρι!!! Με τον τροπο σου χειραγωγεις πολλους προς την σωστη εκτροφη ιθαγενων και μπραβο σου!! 

Πιθανον Γιαννη να μην υπαρχει προβλημα αλλα συνηθως χωριζονται διοτι τα ενηλικα πολλες φορες ειναι φορεις π.χ παρασιτων, κοκκιδιων κλπ που ισως επιφερουν προβληματα στα μικρα!

----------


## jk21

αν εννοεις το δικο μου και ευρυτερα τα ανηλικα απο τα ενηλικα (γονεις ή καποια αλλα ) το σωστο ειναι να χωριζονται οταν απογαλακτιζονται (αλλα σιγουρα απογαλακτισμενα 100 % ) για να μην ερχονται σε επαφη με τα κοκκιδια των γονιων τους .Τα ενηλικα ακομα και αν δεν νοσουν ,συχνα ειναι φορεις κοκκιδιων isospora σε κατασταση ανοσιας ,εκτος αν βρεθουν σε πολλη ασχημη κατασταση υγειας απο αλλο θεμα και αυξηθουν και αυτα .Στο atoxoplasma δεν αποκτουν ανοσια και μπορει να τους προσβαλλει ευκολα και σε μεγαλυτερες ηλικιες .Το σωστο λοιπον ειναι ο διαχωρισμος ,αλλα αν το κανω αυτη τη στιγμη θα βρεθουν στο μισο χωρο (θα φτιαξω νεο χωρο αλλα οχι αυτη τη στιγμη ) και ισως στρεσσαριστουν και τα μεν και τα δε ,αφου ειναι συνηθισμενα σε μεγαλο χωρο .Μαλιστα το οτι ενας χωρος δεν εχει καν πατο και οι κουτσουλιες πανε στο εδαφος (και ο χωρος αυτος ειναι ο βασικος που προτιμουν να περνουν το χρονο τους ) με διευκολυνει στο να μειωνεται το ποσοστο του κινδυνου των ωοκυστων

----------


## jk21

ΚΩΣΤΑ αν και μιλαμε για καρδερινες .... ενας κουκος δεν φερνει την ανοιξη ,αν και ειμαι πια πεπεισμενος οτι ειμαστε ολοενα και περισσοτεροι οι κουκοι ! αυτο ειναι που με κανει να αισιοδοξω !

----------


## kostaskirki

Ενας κουκος δεν φερνει την ανοιξη αλλα.... Φασουλι το φασουλι γεμιζει το σακουλι  :Jumping0046:

----------


## ninos

> Ενας κουκος δεν φερνει την ανοιξη αλλα.... *Φασουλι το φασουλι γεμιζει το σακουλι*


Σωστός !!!!

----------


## jk21

τα δυο μικρα μου ειναι ηδη στο ατομο που καποτε με βοηθησε σημαντικα στο να ξεκινησω ! ευχομαι μαζι με τα δικα του πουλακια να σμιξουν τα αιματα τους και να βοηθησουν στη συνεχεια της πραγματικης εκτροφης καρδερινας ,απο το δικο του μετεριζι !

----------

